# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  عااااااااااااااااااااااجل ومن امام مكاتب الاتحاد العام (موفد المنبر ) ينقل كواليس اللفه الاخيره

## مرتضي دياب

*وصول وفد المريخ الاداري 

بداء اجراءت شطب الثنائي 

لاتوجد شرطه بشارع البلديله 

زحمة شديده بمباني الاتحاد العام 

كونو معنا اول باول 
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*الثنائى منو العايزين يشطبوهم
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالعقل   كده  يتم  شطب  الشغيل   لتسجيل  قاروره  ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الان وصول دفارات شرطة النجدة والعمليات

الشرطة تبداء بتنظيم الجماهير المحتشده بشارع البلديه

فتح بوابة الاتحاد العام الرئسيه 

نوااااااااصل 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*من قبيل كايس ليك--قلت المواصلات عطلتك--ارح هات --عندنا مطر وبرد  وخميس مهبب
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

بالعقل   كده  يتم  شطب  الشغيل   لتسجيل  قاروره  ؟؟؟



..........
نعمــل شنو نعمــل شنووووووو 
علاء العجوز مكان شغيلنهو ( بوسكيتس السـودان !!!  )
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

بالعقل   كده  يتم  شطب  الشغيل   لتسجيل  قاروره  ؟؟؟



تم شطب الشغيل لتسجيل علاء الدين

وهيثم مكان كرنقو

يعني خانة الشغيل هي نفس خانة علاء الدين
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*واصل يا مورتا 

نرسل ليك رصيد ؟؟
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مرتضي هرب الحاصل ايه ؟؟؟
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*طمبجت
*

----------


## الصادق

*ما فى حكامات ؟ لزوم تسخين الجو وكده . والله دى لعبة دايرة ليها سوط عدييييل .
*

----------


## زول هناك

*اها الجماعة وقعوا ولا لسه واقفين ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يقال سادومبا وعلاء 
*

----------


## السيد

*عليك الله علاء دا لما يسجل وريني سريع عشان اطلق الكوره بالتلاته
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*الناقصه تمت
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لا جديد حتي الان 

نعدكم بان تكونو اول من يسمع اخبار اللفه الاخيره باذن الله
*

----------


## الصادق

*قالوا علاء وسانيه .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 54 (14 من الأعضاء و 40 زائر)

مرتضي دياب,متوكل عبدالله مختار,محمد عيسى,النزير,امير الشامى,الصادق,احمد جبريل,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,majedsiddig,RED PLANET,عجبكو(ميسي),ود إدريس,ودالصفوه,طوكراوي
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*اها سجلو والا لسع الجوز ده
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يارب تجعل اللفة الأخيرة قدم سعد على الزعيم
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*اقعدباري لي شارع التبلديةدي ..ياود دياب لامن يلم فيك ود الحاج انت زاتك يسجلك
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*سرييييييييييييع يا جماعة رسلوا رصيد لمرتضى
وينك مرتضى...
العرس الجماعي بدا؟!!
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اها شطبو منو
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 70 (19 من الأعضاء و 51 زائر)

مرتضي دياب,لؤي شرفي,محمد عيسى,مزمل عباس,نفطنيو,المريخابي هيمو,امير الشامى,الصادق عبد الوهاب,السيد,د.فاضل,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,majedsiddig,شيكو مدريد,RED PLANET,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عبدالله صديق,عجبكو(ميسي),ود إدريس,طوكراوي
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عادة مرتضي دياب ولا جديد !!!
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤي شرفي
					

اقعدباري لي شارع التبلديةدي ..ياود دياب لامن يلم فيك ود الحاج انت زاتك يسجلك




هههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 70 (19 من الأعضاء و 51 زائر)

مرتضي دياب,لؤي شرفي,محمد عيسى,مزمل عباس,نفطنيو,المريخابي هيمو,امير الشامى,الصادق عبد الوهاب,السيد,د.فاضل,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,majedsiddig,شيكو مدريد,RED PLANET,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عبدالله صديق,عجبكو(ميسي),ود إدريس,طوكراوي 



ههههههههههههههه
الشمار كاتلنا ياخي 
*

----------


## الصادق

*تبلدية وقعت ( مثل كردفانى يتقال لما مصيبة كبيرة تحصل )
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياجماعه اصبرو مافي جديد 

ونحنا عندنا الخبر مقدس مادايرين نشتل ليكم ذي بقية المواقع 

زول قبلكم بيعرف الاخبار باذن الله مافي 
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*والله الفرحه لا تووووووصف انا فرحان لي هيثم وزعلان عشان علاء الدين
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*اكمل المريخ اتفاقه مع مهاجم الاهلي الخرطوم محمد موسى...ورد هذا قبل قليل ايضا  النااااااااااس دي لقت خانات وين......اخشي مااخشي في كلفته اللحظات الاخيرة دي ..تحصل بعض التجاوزات .........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*سيدا صائم حيحلل صيامو ويجي يوقع 
*

----------


## farandakas

*تانى بدل مريخ السودان نسميهو مريخ عصام 
والله الزول كرهنا حياتنا 
زمان شطب باكمبا 
وجاء عمل اتفاقية مع الجلافيط والمستفيد منها الجلافيط 
وجاب شلاليت 
وفرتق مجلس الادارة 
الله يقلعك مننا ياخ 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اليوم 12:01 PM
كفر ووتر / الخرطوم قبل قليل حسم اللاعب علاء الدن يوسف في جلسة مع السيد جمال الوالي بالخرطوم امر عودته الى المريخ وافاد مصدر مقرب ان اللاعب حصل على حقوقه كاملة المتفق عليها ويتوقع ان يغادر اللاعب الى مكاتب الاتحاد العام بعد قليل من اجل التوقيع ف كشوفات المريخ لعامين بحضور اصدقائه وهناك مشاورات بشأن اللاعب هيثم مصطفي وحسب موقع المريخ السوداني فان اللاعب في طريقه الى مكاتب الاتحاد العام بعد نقاش وجدال بين اعضاء مجلس المريخ والذين صوتوا عبر الهاتف لصالح القرار الاخير والقاضي بقيد نجما الهلال

*

----------


## الصادق

*الصلاة الليلة كيف ؟ الإمام منو؟ خشوع مافى ،كلها تسجيلات وتشطيبات .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*موفد قناة قون يحاول تشتيت افكار جماهير المريخ بالاخبار المفبركه 

التقي موفد المنبر بخالد احمد المصطفي وساله عن التفاصيل فضحك وقال له كل خير 

ومفاجئه سعيده جداً لجمهور المريخ وبمباركة الجميع (الوالي عصام عبدالله ومتوكل )
*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

الصلاة الليلة كيف ؟ الإمام منو؟ خشوع مافى ،كلها تسجيلات وتشطيبات .



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه    والله هسي بفكر في الموضوع دة كتلتني بالضحك
*

----------


## الصادق

*سجلوه بالتمرير ومركبوا  البرير . دى زى جابوه بالطيارة وباعوه بالخسارة .
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*والله خوووووووووف وقلق عجيب
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياود البقعه سيبك من كفر وشتل خليك معانا 

نحنا بنديكم الحقيقه وباسرع مايكون باذن الله 

كل الموجود عباره عن اجتهادات ونحنا باذن الله كان ماشفنا بي عينا مابنكتب ليكم حاجه 
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*يا ناااااااااااااااااااااااس الحاص شنووووووووووو افيدونا 
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

سيدا صائم حيحلل صيامو ويجي يوقع 



يارب مايسمع الاذان لحد  بكرة الصباح

*

----------


## طارق عبدالرحمن حمزة محمد

*مية المية
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*انت بنفع معاك التلفون بس...
وح يكون عندي راي كبييييير
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*الصور يا ناااااااااااس اهم من التسجيل ذاتو
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*نمشى الفيس نشوف كلام نمشى ووين نشوف كلام ويضرب واحد يقول كلام
*

----------


## الصادق

*قوموا إلى صلاتكم يرحمكم الله واسألوا الله اللطف فى قضائه وأن تعدى هذه الليلة على خير ما نحب ونشتهى. أنا عندى إحساس إنه الكاميرا الخفية دى نهايتها سعيدة إنشاء الله .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 90 (31 من الأعضاء و 59 زائر)

مرتضي دياب,لؤي شرفي,Abuhaneen,مريخابي كسلاوي,نعيم عجيمي,نفطنيو,الأبيض ضميرك,المحترف,الصادق,الصادق عبد الوهاب,السيد,الغول المريخابي,ارخبيل,Ehab M. Ali,ezzeo,farandakas,حفيدة سيده فرح,monzir ana,nadirhm1,ستيفن وورغو,RED PLANET,كباشي,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عبدالناصر,zalnoon,ود إدريس,ود البقعة,ودالصفوه,طارق عبدالرحمن حمزة محمد,طوكراوي
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​جيب لينا الذين يشاهدون التسجيل الآن
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع 
(22 عضو) و44 مجهجه
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الصور رااااااااااااااقده بس اسي دايرين الاخبار

الصور دي لمن يجي كولا 
*

----------


## الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

سيدا صائم حيحلل صيامو ويجي يوقع 




يوقع هو ونصوم نحن ( الله يرحم حميد )
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 90 (31 من الأعضاء و 59 زائر)

مرتضي دياب,لؤي شرفي,Abuhaneen,مريخابي كسلاوي,نعيم عجيمي,نفطنيو,الأبيض ضميرك,المحترف,الصادق,الصادق عبد الوهاب,السيد,الغول المريخابي,ارخبيل,Ehab M. Ali,ezzeo,farandakas,حفيدة سيده فرح,monzir ana,nadirhm1,ستيفن وورغو,RED PLANET,كباشي,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عبدالناصر,zalnoon,ود إدريس,ود البقعة,ودالصفوه,طارق عبدالرحمن حمزة محمد,طوكراوي




اللهم لا نسالك رد القضاء و لكن نسالك اللطف فيه

الجديد شنووووووووووووووو
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*وووووووووووووووووووووووووووب الليله اليوم ده يعدى كييييييييييف
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​ان شاء الله يعدى كما تشتهى الصفوة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اصبر ياعبد الناصر 

ذي ماقلنا نحنا شتل مادايرين ننزلو ليكم 


*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​والله يا مرتضى نحن فى دبى مسكتنا ام هلا هلا والعجب لو شفت الهلالاب هههههههههههههههههههه يحننو
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*الجماعه ديل وصلو الاتحاد ولا لسه ياخي انت جهجهت باكاتنا والله خليتنا ذي بويا وهليفه ومساوي
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 259 (38 من الأعضاء و 221 زائر)

مرتضي دياب,لؤي شرفي,alhawii,نعيم عجيمي,الأبيض ضميرك,المحترف,المريخابي هيمو,امير الشامى,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الغول المريخابي,ابواسراء,ارخبيل,Ehab M. Ali,ezzeo,farandakas,Husamwax,ibrahim s,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,جدو المحسي,حفيدة سيده فرح,دولي,majedsiddig,monzir ana,nadirhm1,شمس العمدة,ستيفن وورغو,شيكو مدريد,redstar,كباشي,tolowss,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عمر مجذوب,عبدالله صديق,zalnoon,ود الباقر,ودالصفوه,طارق عبدالرحمن حمزة محمد
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*اها ياجماعه وين الجديد
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لا جديد حتي الان 

جماهير المريخ المتواجده تهتف باسم عصام الحاج 
*

----------


## كباشي

*لا جديد يذكر و لا قديم يعاد

واي زاي ما دايرين بث
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*خليتنا زى الشفع الراجين خروف الضحيه



اها واحد هسع فى الفيس قال بصلو العصر وماشين للاتحاد


وهسع المفرب اذن ده كلام

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*جاء رجل عند الحلاق لحلق رأسه وقبل ان يبدأ الحلاق في الحلاقة قال الرجل للحلاق هل ف رأسي شيب فقال له الحلاق اصبر دقيقة وتشوف شعرك قدامك  ودي بقت علينا لكن البصبرنا شنو لمن يبدأ الحلاق
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*بالمناسبة  ميسى ذاتو مابيعمل العملو فينا هيثم مصطفى دا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 321 (43 من الأعضاء و 278 زائر)

مرتضي دياب,لؤي شرفي,Abuhaneen,مانديلا-89,مزمل عباس,نعيم عجيمي,الأبيض ضميرك,المحترف,المريخابي هيمو,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,ابواسراء,ارخبيل,Ehab M. Ali,Husamwax,ibrahim s,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,جدو المحسي,حفيدة سيده فرح,دولي,حودا,majedsiddig,monzir ana,nadirhm1,ستيفن وورغو,شيكو مدريد,omer shams,زول هناك,redstar,كباشي,tolowss,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عمر مجذوب,عباس التنقر,عبدالله الليبي,عبدالله صديق,zalnoon,ود إدريس,ود الباقر,ود الدمام,ودالصفوه,طارق عبدالرحمن حمزة محمد
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

لا جديد حتي الان 

جماهير المريخ المتواجده تهتف باسم عصام الحاج 



بهتفو من الفرح وللا الزعل
*

----------


## zaeim84

*ان شاء الله مايتم تسجيلهم
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*كلو الا الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*

صورة مباشرة لجماهير المرييخ من موقع الاتحاد وهى تهتف سيد سيدا سيدا

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اصبر ياشيكو وخليك من الفيس والله كولا قاعد جوه الجوه

وعندنا زول في بداية شارع البلديه 

وزول مباري عصام الحاج 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نمشى   نصلى  العشاء   ونجئ  وأنشاء  الله  الكهرباء  تقطع   فى  الاتحاد  العام  ومايحصلوا   أى  يمولد   وتنتهى   التسجيلات   على   كده  لا قاروره  بلا  شلاليت
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zaeim84
					

ان شاء الله مايتم تسجيلهم



ان شاء الله يتم تسجيلهم 
ونعمل ليهم زفة ما حصلت نهائي
...
*

----------


## كباشي

*الشغيل رااااااااااااااح في حق الله
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zaeim84
					

ان شاء الله مايتم تسجيلهم





الراجل دا بقول كلام زي الفل
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*العِشاء أذن لكن كيف الخشوع ؟ الله يكون في عونا والله زي ضربات الجزاء كبكبة شديدة خالص
*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*راس عصام مطلب احمر
سجلت حمام ياعصام
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ان شاء الله يتم تسجيلهم 
ونعمل ليهم زفة ما حصلت نهائي
...



الفكره شنو يعني بنكاوي في الجلافيط ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*الله يرحم المريخ
اخر الزمن يلبس شعاره قاروره
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اصبر ياشيكو وخليك من الفيس والله كولا قاعد جوه الجوه

وعندنا زول في بداية شارع البلديه 

وزول مباري عصام الحاج 



الله يطمنك يااااااااااااااااارب

ما تنقطع مننا الشيطان لاعب بينا 

قلبنا مقطوووع




مرتضى نازمك اسكريم بعد ننتهى

*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*صور هيثم ما دايرين صور الجماهييييييييير
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

بهتفو من الفرح وللا الزعل




هههههههههههههههههههههه من الاثنين  !!!
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اواه 
من زمن يعاندنى فيك 
يا شغيل 
*

----------


## كباشي

*يا مثبت القلوب ثبت قلوبنا حتى نهاية الليله هذه 

كوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابيس جد
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغول المريخابي
					

صور هيثم ما دايرين صور الجماهييييييييير




بالله  اسمو هيثم ما .............. ما بقدر اقول اذا لعب للمريخ 
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​اها يا مرتضى الحاصل شنو ورينا ياخ نحن ما بنقدر على الانتظار ده اعصابنا باظت
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*لن يصلح العطار 
ما افسده الدهر
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*تخيلوا معي غداً كل الصحف تنشر صورة البرنس وهو يتوشح بالاحمر والنجمة متحكرة في الصدر
عصام الحاج والله ريحتني في حناني

*

----------


## كباشي

*لله درك يا مريخ 
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

اواه 
من زمن يعاندنى فيك 
يا شغيل 



 ​ والله ما يستاهل الشغيل زول قلبو حاااااااااااااار لكن معليش يا ها حال الدنيا
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
*

----------


## محمد صلاح زقله

*عليكم الله افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بكره الشعبطة في الابراج ما تديك الدرب
دايره ليك يا السفيه علي صفر
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*والله كان ابيتو ولا رضيتو
مليون مرحب بالبرنس في قلعة الابطال
*

----------


## كباشي

*اها يا جماعة 

صورة لله يا محسنين 
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*هوووووووووووووووي في قنبله والله تاني غير هيثم وعلاء والكلام دا قالو محمد موسي هسي وقال بالحرف انتظرو العربيه الجايه ورا فيها قنبله
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*يا اخوانا  ما تخلونا معلقين كدة  يا مرتضى ياهووووووو  
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لا حولااااااا برضو تقولو لي ما دايرين هيثم

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 359 (53 من الأعضاء و 306 زائر)

ود البقعة,Abuhaneen,مانديلا-89,مامون,محمد صلاح زقله,مرتضي دياب,مزمل عباس,نعيم عجيمي,الأبيض ضميرك,المحترف,المريخ والتاريخ,المريود,البسام,امير الشامى,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الغول المريخابي,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,Ehab M. Ali,ezzeo,farandakas,habashi,Husamwax,ibrahim s,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,حفيدة سيده فرح,دولي,جواندي,حودا,majedsiddig,monzir ana,nadirhm1,شمس العمدة,ستيفن وورغو,زين العابدين عبدالله,زياد-ودالفضل,شيكو مدريد,omer shams,زول هناك,redstar,كباشي,sially,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عمر مجذوب,عباس التنقر,عبدالله صديق,عبدالناصر,yassirali66,ود إدريس,ود الباقر,ودالصفوه
*

----------


## farandakas

*(45 من الأعضاء و 219 زائر)
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

والله كان ابيتو ولا رضيتو
مليون مرحب بالبرنس في قلعة الابطال



احبك يا ود البقعه والله تريلوووووون مرحب مش مليون
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*بقت علينا حكاية الجا يحلق وقبل الحلاق مايبدأ قاليه بالله راسي فيهو شيب قاليهو اصبر دقايق ويكون شعرك قدامك لكن الصبر وين نلقاهو
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*طيب ننتظر ورانا شنو ؟​
*

----------


## جواندي

*
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الكل في الانتظار والترقب ولا جديد حتي الان


لم يتم شطب اي لاعب حتي الان 

وجماهير الهلال متواجده بالاتحاد العام 

اعلان عدد كبير من جماهير الهلال انضمامهم للمريخ حال تسجيل هيثم 
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

والله كان ابيتو ولا رضيتو
مليون مرحب بالبرنس في قلعة الابطال










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

لا حولااااااا برضو تقولو لي ما دايرين هيثم

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 359 (53 من الأعضاء و 306 زائر)

ود البقعة,Abuhaneen,مانديلا-89,مامون,محمد صلاح زقله,مرتضي دياب,مزمل عباس,نعيم عجيمي,الأبيض ضميرك,المحترف,المريخ والتاريخ,المريود,البسام,امير الشامى,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الغول المريخابي,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,Ehab M. Ali,ezzeo,farandakas,habashi,Husamwax,ibrahim s,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,حفيدة سيده فرح,دولي,جواندي,حودا,majedsiddig,monzir ana,nadirhm1,شمس العمدة,ستيفن وورغو,زين العابدين عبدالله,زياد-ودالفضل,شيكو مدريد,omer shams,زول هناك,redstar,كباشي,sially,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عمر مجذوب,عباس التنقر,عبدالله صديق,عبدالناصر,yassirali66,ود إدريس,ود الباقر,ودالصفوه





الكلام ما علي هيثم الكلام علي ......................
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*هيثم خارج الحسابات 

اتمنى ذلك
*

----------


## جواندي

*عقدو ولا لسع


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغول المريخابي
					

احبك يا ود البقعه والله تريلوووووون مرحب مش مليون



احبك انا يا الغول واحب البحبك
وديشليون مرحب بالبرنس


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*امتلاء قاعة كير بالصحفين من المريخ والهلال 

والمدربين من الطرفين 

والقنوات الفضائه العالميه والمحليه 
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*نصرالدين الشغيل دموعٌ تنهمر لقصة حـبٍ مجهولة النهاية
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*علاء الدين و محمد موسي
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

الكلام ما علي هيثم الكلام علي ......................



يا خوي تم كلامك الكلام على منو


*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

احبك انا يا الغول واحب البحبك
وديشليون مرحب بالبرنس





اها انا اديك الزييييييييييييت سادومبا مع محمد جعفر قريش في مبني الاتحااااااااااااااااااااد
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا خوي تم كلامك الكلام على منو






 علي علاء الدين الهرد فشفاشنا قبل اليوم
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*[QUOTE=مرتضي دياب;480017]
اعلان عدد كبير من جماهير الهلال انضمامهم للمريخ حال تسجيل هيثم [/QUOTEلا لا نحن نسجل هيثم بس ما دايرين اى جلفوط معاهو كما يقول 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*خالد احمد المصطفي القنبله اكبر من هيثم مصطفي 

وصل عربة سكرتير الاتحاد العام مجدي شمس الدين 

وصول عربات بعض اعضاء مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ 
*

----------


## كباشي

*سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادومباااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*يا اخوانا روقو المنقة لو هيثم وقع نقول شنو بقي لاعب للزعيم وهو يفخر بانضمامو لنادي البطولات وكمان حبابو الف وحانشجعو واكيد حانستفيد منو وبعدين اتوقعو هيثم والعجب لاعبين سوا عليكم الله الوضع يكون كيف شفتوهم في المنتخب ان شاء الله 10دقائق والله بمتعونا لانو متفاهمين مع بعض كمان لعيبة المريخ كلهم مبسوطين وعاوزنهم يعني حا يلقوا تعاون ولا رايكم شنو؟؟؟ يا ودالبقعة اصبر شوية انا خايفك الليلة تضبح ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*سادومبا هيثم  علاء محمد موسي

ديل اربعه كده

*

----------


## مرهف

*[QUOTE=عبدالناصر;480030]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					


اعلان عدد كبير من جماهير الهلال انضمامهم للمريخ حال تسجيل هيثم [/QUOTEلا لا نحن نسجل هيثم بس ما دايرين اى جلفوط معاهو كما يقول 



عاوزنهم هوادة فوق البيعة

...
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لم يصل سادومبا او غيره حتي الان 

لا للشتل داخل البوست 
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد كمال
					

يا اخوانا روقو المنقة لو هيثم وقع نقول شنو بقي لاعب للزعيم وهو يفخر بانضمامو لنادي البطولات وكمان حبابو الف وحانشجعو واكيد حانستفيد منو وبعدين اتوقعو هيثم والعجب لاعبين سوا عليكم الله الوضع يكون كيف شفتوهم في المنتخب ان شاء الله 10دقائق والله بمتعونا لانو متفاهمين مع بعض كمان لعيبة المريخ كلهم مبسوطين وعاوزنهم يعني حا يلقوا تعاون ولا رايكم شنو؟؟؟ يا ودالبقعة اصبر شوية انا خايفك الليلة تضبح ههههههه




اتمنى الن اقدر اعبر مثل تعبيرك هذا

لكن في الحلق قصه
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​يا حبيبنا سادومبا قالو جوة الاتحاد ومعاهو قريش
*

----------


## كباشي

*يا مرتضى راقبوااااااااااااا الابواب الخلفية التي يدخل منها اللاعبين و الادارييين
*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*وقريش الحشرو هنا شنو كمان؟
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*محمد جعفر قريش شخصيا  

طيب وين حسن عبدالسلام 

الله يصبرنا
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

 علي علاء الدين الهرد فشفاشنا قبل اليوم



يا اخوي ربنا بسامح نحن ما نسامح
وبعدين مصلحة الزعيم فوق اي اعتبار
والموسم القادم بأذن الله احمر وبس 


*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

خالد احمد المصطفي القنبله اكبر من هيثم مصطفي 





يا المر تحيه
خالد دا جادي
ياربي يكونو دايرين يسجلوني 
وانا ماعارف
 دي غايتو ياها القنبلة الوحيده الاكبر من قنبله هيثم 
بس المشكله 
حتنفجر فينا نحنا 
تهئ تهئ
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*القال منو يا عبد الناصر 

حسب كلام اخوانا اعضاء اللجنه الاعلاميه السمؤال وكولا مافي اي لاعب وصل حتي الان 

ذي ماقال لي كولا جو بالجو ولا هم متنكرين 
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حفيدة سيده فرح
					

محمد جعفر قريش شخصيا  

طيب وين حسن عبدالسلام 

الله يصبرنا




مع قلق ههههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*وهناك رواية بتقول ان قاروره وشلاليت ومحمد موسى سجلوا وانتهوا والجماهير منتظره بره
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*بعد المغرب

قارورة قالوا صايم
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*يا مرتضى يا مرتضى انا بحبك يا مرتضى والله العظيم نشفتو ريقنا ياخ جيبو لينا صور
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*مافي شتل نحنا بننقل اخبار بي انتو راقبو لينا الابواب كويس
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*هل يعقل ان يعود لاعب مثل علاء الدين
 بعد أن لم يقدم الاحترام الكامل للمريخ

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله وبي حليفتها زول يعرف الوصل منو والسجل منو قبلكم اخلي المنبر والمريخ

ماتكونو ضحيه للاجتهادات بتاعت مواقع الشتل 

كونوووووووووووووووووووو معنا فقط 
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*يا كباشي مالك ما بتقدر تعلق ما بقي لاعب للزعيم نعمل شنو كمان صائم الخميس اها رايك شنو البرنس ولدنا هههه
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله وبي حليفتها زول يعرف الوصل منو والسجل منو قبلكم اخلي المنبر والمريخ

ماتكونو ضحيه للاجتهادات بتاعت مواقع الشتل 

كونوووووووووووووووووووو معنا فقط 



معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااك
                        	*

----------


## طبيب المواعدة

*الجديد شنو؟
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*يا حبايبنا قالو سادومبا منتظر خطاب التجنيس عشان يسجلوه كلاعب وطنى واحتمال يستلمو الخطاب بعد شوية
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*خليهو 
اجيب السبحة 
معاها 
امكن تنفعوا
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امير الشامى
					

هل يعقل ان يعود لاعب مثل علاء الدين
 بعد أن لم يقدم الاحترام الكامل للمريخ




222222222222222
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*هيثم 
سبح 
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*والله زهجت من ان اكون زائر فجيت خاشى توووووووووووووووووش 
مع انى اول زائر للبوست ده لكن القلق والترقب فاض بينا
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد كمال
					

يا كباشي مالك ما بتقدر تعلق ما بقي لاعب للزعيم نعمل شنو كمان صائم الخميس اها رايك شنو البرنس ولدنا هههه



و الله راسنا ضرب و افكارنا اتشتت و ما فاضل لينا الا نقول وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااي
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*مر تضى عينا طلعت
ادينا الجديد
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اها يا مورتا 
مش ممكن 
المفاجاءة 
عمر حجبات 
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا اخوي ربنا بسامح نحن ما نسامح
وبعدين مصلحة الزعيم فوق اي اعتبار
والموسم القادم بأذن الله احمر وبس 






ود البقعه ياغالي نحنا بنسامح اي لكن ماكدا
الحاصل هسي دا مع احترامي للجميع مامسامحه دا اسمو عبط
علاء اول ما انشطب قال حيرجع الهلال بعد سته شهور غير القالو زمان عشان ماتقول قلبنا اسود وكدا
المهم لما لقاء الشغله مخستكه عمل حالتو الشخصية شلت الدموع خلف الرموش 
وجاء لي ناسنا 
وديل ماصدقوووو وطوالي شبكوهو غلطاتك عندنا مغفوره
 طيب سؤال بسيط لو ممكن
 ايه البيردع اي لاعب تاني يعمل نفس العملو علاء الدين في المريخ وجمهورو قبل اليوم؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*ياجماعه سادومبا ده صح ولا هظار
                        	*

----------


## طبيب المواعدة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امير الشامى
					

هل يعقل ان يعود لاعب مثل علاء الدين
 بعد أن لم يقدم الاحترام الكامل للمريخ




يعقل ونص وخمسه ومافي سبب واحد يمنع تسجيلو؟
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله وبي حليفتها زول يعرف الوصل منو والسجل منو قبلكم اخلي المنبر والمريخ

ماتكونو ضحيه للاجتهادات بتاعت مواقع الشتل 

كونوووووووووووووووووووو معنا فقط 



تسلم يا حبيبنا
*

----------


## اهيجو

*يا شباب قاعدين علي اعصابنا الحاصل شنو 
*

----------


## المحترف

*جاري التزام الصمت
والله يكضب الشينة
كان سجلو الجوز انا تاني غير الدوري الاسباني ما بتابع كورة
وطلاق المريخ بالتلاته
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*قالوا الناس ديل يوزعوا في الحلاوة  لكن لي شنو ما عارفين الله يستر
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انت يا مرتضي فاكي ليك بوست وعامل لينا طناش
يا اخوي مقلقين والرجفة ماسكانا
اجدعنا بالجديد
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امير الشامى
					

هل يعقل ان يعود لاعب مثل علاء الدين
 بعد أن لم يقدم الاحترام الكامل للمريخ










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

222222222222222




3333333333333333333333333333
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*يا جماعه تعالو نسكت وننتظر مرتضى وبس 
لانو اى تعليق قبل نقراهو ببوظ اعصابنا
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*مرتضوووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*يا كباشي روق المنقة وامش العب ليك عشرة وتعال بتعرف الحاصل ناس مرتضي وكولا ياكلو في الحلوي وسايبننا معلقين انا اسي طالع الدكان اشتري لي كيسين حلاوة وامش النادي بس راجي اشارة
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

* اتفضلو شاي لحدى الزفه ما تجي
*

----------


## طبيب المواعدة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اهيجو
					

يا شباب قاعدين علي اعصابنا الحاصل شنو



لا جديد انتظر بس
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*موووووووووووووووووووورتا
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هيثم  جاء  للمريخ   من  فريق  الأمير  البحراوى   قبل   17   عام   ورفضه   عصام  الحاج  نفسه  وسجلوا   المهندس   محمد  موسى   فهل  نرجع   للوراء   17   سنه   سبحان  الله   أدارة  آخر  زمن  الناس   تمشى   لقدام   وناس  عصام  الحاج   مرجعننا   للوراء
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*من مصدر موثوق به جداسادومبا خارج الحسابات تماما
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 219 (58 من الأعضاء و 161 زائر)


شيكو مدريد, مامون, محمد عيسى, مزمل عباس, معتصم الصادق, نعيم عجيمي, المحترف, المريخ والتاريخ, المريخابي هيمو, المريود, النزير, امام اباتي, الامين البشاري, الدلميت, الحارث, امير الشامى, الحوشابي, الصادق عبد الوهاب, السيد, الشوق غلاب, ابواخلاص, ابوجالا, ارخبيل, ezzeo, farandakas, hass6666, خالد كمال, ياسر صديق, ياسر عمر, حسن زيادة, حفيدة سيده فرح, دولي, جواندي, حودا, majedsiddig, mhmd altayb, monzir ana, صلاح عبادى, شمس الدين شريف, ستيفن وورغو, شيبا, صديق, redstar, كباشي, عمر مجذوب, عاشق كسلا, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالناصر, yassirali66, zaeim84, zalnoon, ود الباقر, ود الدمام, ودالصفوه, طارق العرش, طارق عمرابي, طبيب المواعدة
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المحترف
					

جاري التزام الصمت
والله يكضب الشينة
كان سجلو الجوز انا تاني غير الدوري الاسباني ما بتابع كورة
وطلاق المريخ بالتلاته



خدني معك
                        	*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*الخبر المؤكد هو عودة امير دامر ومجاهد للكشف الاحمر
ههههههههه
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد كمال
					

يا كباشي روق المنقة وامش العب ليك عشرة وتعال بتعرف الحاصل ناس مرتضي وكولا ياكلو في الحلوي وسايبننا معلقين انا اسي طالع الدكان اشتري لي كيسين حلاوة وامش النادي بس راجي اشارة




العشرات كمان مدورة دور جد

واحد متهلهل جدع الشايب سالوه وين البايظ  قال البت دي ما شايفنها
*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zaeim84
					

كلو الا الشغيل



ناس تشطب الشغيل وتجدد لى موسى الزومة ...
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى هؤلاء الدخلاء الذين ابتلانا بهم الزمن ليديروا المريخ وهم لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدم
                        	*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*انتظار مشوب بالترقب والتحسس 
صابرين صبراً يبل الآبري وبعدين ادونا النجيضة باللاي
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*سادومبا ايضا يقترب من التوقيع للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طبيب المواعدة
					

يعقل ونص وخمسه ومافي سبب واحد يمنع تسجيلو؟




فعلاً مافي سبب واحد يمنع تسجيلهم لكن كمان مافي سبب واحد بعد تسجيلهم يخلينا . . . . . 
ربنا يكذب الشينه
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*مهازل
                        	*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*إنتو الكباري مقفلة و لا شنو ؟ ما في زول جاء لحدي حسه
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## اهيجو

*عقدو ولة لسة 
*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*لسه لسه لسه
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*موكب هيثم اتحرك الان بعد الافطار لصيام النفل تقربا لله وحمدا علي الانضمام للمريخ وبسبحتوا معاهوا 
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امير الشامى
					






امير الصورة الحقيقية صورة مصعب  


*

----------


## monzir ana

*عملت الزاوية ان صيام هيثم مصطفى اليوم الخميس ادى الى تاخير عملة التسجيل  الى ما بعد صلاة المغرب والان الثنائي هيثم وعلاء في طريقهم الى اتحاد  الكرة
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*والله انا اكتر شي خايف منو ان جماهير المريخ تتفرق 
زي ماحصل في الهلال  وتكون مشاكل ماليها حل 
ربنا يبعد عننا المشاكل
                        	*

----------


## خالد كمال

*ههههههه يا كباشي اكون شرب ليه عصير وطشش بيه اصلو متعودين دايما ههههه...امير فداسي ليك وحشة والله وين مختفي قلت لي اتصلت علي عصام الحاج هه
                        	*

----------


## خالد كمال

*هههههههههه لسه جهز الطبنجة بس  يا اهيجو
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*​والله انا شخصيا قربت اعملها في نفسي ريحنا يامرتضى
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الخبر الخبر الخبر

زاد توترنا 
ياحبيب يامرتضى 
وينك
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*كلموهو 
قوليهو 
السبحة 
فى يديهو
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اامير الشامى امير فداسي   ولا غيرو
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الواحد لي اسي غداء مااتغداء 
*

----------


## السيد

*يامراضي ان شاء الله شغل لينا الاذاعه الداخليه ساكت 
أن شاء الله الغنوة بتاعت مريخنا العظيم . . أي حاجه كدا الناس تتصبر بيها 
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​يا مرتضى ما نجضنا عدييييييييييييييييييييل
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

اامير الشامى امير فداسي   ولا غيرو



ياهو زاتو يا شيكو كمان عندو رقم عصام الحاج ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*سكت المركب
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

عملت الزاوية ان صيام هيثم مصطفى اليوم الخميس ادى الى تاخير عملة التسجيل  الى ما بعد صلاة المغرب والان الثنائي هيثم وعلاء في طريقهم الى اتحاد  الكرة



والاتحاد دا زى الصيدلية فاتح 24ساعة
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الواحد لي اسي غداء مااتغداء 



كدي ادينا اخر الاخبار طلق ان اخبارك نجيضة الليلة الغداء والعشاء في امواج كمان قريبة باللفة ههههه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الواحد لي اسي غداء مااتغداء 



مالى خشمك حلاوه قطن تقول مااتغديت 
الحقنا بالخبر اتصالك بهم اتقطع ولا شنو ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 214 (58 من الأعضاء و 156 زائر)


شيكو مدريد, مامون, ahmed tijani, محمد عيسى, مصعب حاتم, معتصم الصادق, نعيم عجيمي, الأبيض ضميرك, المحترف, المريخ والتاريخ, المريخابي هيمو, المريود, الامين البشاري, البسام, الحارث, امير الشامى, الحوشابي, السيد, الشوق غلاب, ابوجالا, ezzeo, farandakas, habashi, hass6666, خالد كمال, ياسر صديق, ياسر عمر, حسن زيادة, حفيدة سيده فرح, حودا, mhmd altayb, monzir ana, صلاح عبادى, شمس الدين شريف, سامرين, ستيفن وورغو, صديق, omer shams, شرقاوي, زول هناك, RED PLANET, redstar, كباشي, tolowss, عم نصرالدين, عمر مجذوب, عاشق كسلا, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالله صديق, yassirali66, فرناندو بيانو, zaeim84, zalnoon, ود البقعة, ودالصفوه, طارق العرش, طارق عمرابي
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد كمال
					

ههههههه يا كباشي اكون شرب ليه عصير وطشش بيه اصلو متعودين دايما ههههه...امير فداسي ليك وحشة والله وين مختفي قلت لي اتصلت علي عصام الحاج هه



وين يا خالد اها رايك شنو في خبر امس قلنا لكن الناس بتقول شتل

*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*الله يستر ما تتعشى ليك بي بصله اسمها قاروره بعد تعبك دا يا مرتضى
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الواحد لي اسي غداء مااتغداء 






ما تراك بتاكل في حلاوة قطن . . .  بيها إتصبر شوية . . . ههههههههههه
*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*واجعني في مرتضى السكات 
4 دفعة واحدة طيب الفضل منو ما شطبوه 
*

----------


## monzir ana

*, مامون, محمد عيسى, مصعب حاتم, نعيم عجيمي, الأبيض ضميرك, المحترف, المريخ والتاريخ, المريخابي هيمو, المريود, الامين البشاري, البسام, الخليل 9, الحارث, اهيجو, امير الشامى, الحوشابي, السيد, الشوق غلاب, ابوجالا, ezzeo, farandakas, habashi, hass6666, Husamwax, ibrahim s, خالد كمال, ياسر صديق, ياسر عمر, حسن زيادة, حفيدة سيده فرح, حودا, mhmd altayb, صلاح عبادى, شمس الدين شريف, سامرين, ستيفن وورغو, صديق, شيكو مدريد, omer shams, شرقاوي, زول هناك, RED PLANET, redstar, كباشي, tolowss, عم نصرالدين, عمر مجذوب, عاشق كسلا, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالله صديق, عبدالناصر, yassirali66, فرناندو بيانو, zaeim84, zalnoon, ود البقعة, ودالصفوه, طارق العرش, طارق عمرابي
                        	*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*جرستووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونا
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*الشغل لي 12 بالليل
روحنا مرقت 
قبال ما يوقعوا سلوا روحنا
بعدين بكتلونا عدييييييييييييييييييييل
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*يا امير ابقي ظااااااااااااهر وقول حاجه
*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*نباري البوست ده لما نبقى مريخي اصيل و مميز
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عليكم الله اسي لمتنا دي مابالدنيا 

انشاء الله دايمن تامين ولامين

لم ينقطع الاتصال ياعظمه ولكن لا جديد حتي الان 
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*شريط قوووووون المريخاب بيعلنوا انسلاخهم من تشجيع المريخ اذا سجلوا قارورة 
*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*المشاكل يادوب حا تحصل في المريخ مع الثناي ده 
*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع  راسنا داير ينشق 
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*يا الغول نعمل شنو ما عارفين مصداقية الخبر وين بعدين للاسف كل منتدياتنا بتنقل الخبر من سودانا فوق اكبر موقع شتل وكلنا عارفين
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*لم يستلمو مليما واحدا  
ويرفضون الحديث فى الامور المالية
 هيثم وعلاء على بعد خطوات من مكاتب الاتحاد العام
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرناندو بيانو
					

نباري البوست ده لما نبقى مريخي اصيل و مميز



​ كل المريخاب اصيلين ومميزين
*

----------


## كباشي

*يا سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  تر
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اها الجديد
*

----------


## طارق عمرابي

*و الله البوست ده خليتو في الصفحة رقم 8 , جيت بعد المغرب لقيتو عمل 13 

قلت أقرأ الفاتني و بعدين أشارك ,,,, وهاك يا سكة لما نفسنا قام , ما لميت في

نهايتو إلا في الصفحة 19 ,,, 

و بعد ده كلوووووو غير الرجفة ما لقينا خبر يطمن 

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*اللهم أجعل أحسن تسجيلاتنا خواتيمها
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

شريط قوووووون المريخاب بيعلنوا انسلاخهم من تشجيع المريخ اذا سجلوا قارورة 



ورد عكسي من جماهير هيثم قصدي الهلال بانسلاخهم من الهلال حال تسجيل هيثم للمريخ وكمان ابقوا صفوة اها رايك شنو؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## دولي

*الناس ديل جأين بكارو لسه ماوصلو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اها ياالامين اخوي اكضب ولا احسن اسكت 

والله مافي جديد وكل الاخبار البره عباره عن اجتهادات 

الصبر بس ياحبي 
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*هيثم وعلاء  بالقرب من الاتحاد الان وواجد جلفوط قالو شايل سكين وقال لو هيثم سجل بكتل روحو وناس الشرطة قبضوهو 
*

----------


## zaeim84

*في خبر انهم وقعوا لاهلي شندي 
الكلام ده صح ولا ماصح يامرتضى ..
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*والله ما بنخلى المريخ لو شنو وشنو 

هو على كيفنا ولا بى مرادنا بنخلى

ده عشق جووووووووووووووووه

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حفيدة سيده فرح
					

لم يستلمو مليما واحدا  
ويرفضون الحديث فى الامور المالية
 هيثم وعلاء على بعد خطوات من مكاتب الاتحاد العام



لك التحية يا حفيدة بس طمنينا أكتر خطوة خطوة
*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*يالأبيض ضميرك رجفة الركب كيف ؟؟؟
*

----------


## zalnoon

*وا خوفي من بكره.....
لو بقينا ناكرين للجميل....
ونعيب الناس ....ونعمل عيبهم....
تبقي مشكله...
ونبقي كلنا في الاخلاق سواء....
ساعات ونرجع تاني انشاءالله...
ويامرتضي الله يكضب الشينه....
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*العشاء جاء والناس عاوزة تصلي  و هيثم بعد الصيام قال الا يصلي  التراويح . شفت المشاكل بدت من هنا 
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*الموكب لم يصل الاتحاد والجماهير فى الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zaeim84
					

في خبر انهم وقعوا لاهلي شندي 
الكلام ده صح ولا ماصح يامرتضى ..



ده من ياتو مشتل
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​يا ذوالنون نحن ما بنعمل حق الناس بنعمل حقنا برااااانا
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

العشاء جاء والناس عاوزة تصلي  و هيثم بعد الصيام قال الا يصلي  التراويح . شفت المشاكل بدت من هنا 




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا مصراني
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*العقد ممكن يكون في الجامع ولا مابنفع 
*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*اها وصلنا وين ؟
*

----------


## zaeim84

*ربنا يبعد عننا المشاكل
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الجديد شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

العشاء جاء والناس عاوزة تصلي  و هيثم بعد الصيام قال الا يصلي  التراويح . شفت المشاكل بدت من هنا 






التراويح وبعدها التهجد انشاء الله
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد كمال
					

يا الغول نعمل شنو ما عارفين مصداقية الخبر وين بعدين للاسف كل منتدياتنا بتنقل الخبر من سودانا فوق اكبر موقع شتل وكلنا عارفين



مصداقية الخبر والحمد لله عندنا

ونحنا ماناقلين اي حاجه من اي موقع

عندنا لجنة اعلاميه من نص النهار متواجده في الاتحاد العام
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

والله ما بنخلى المريخ لو شنو وشنو 

هو على كيفنا ولا بى مرادنا بنخلى

ده عشق جووووووووووووووووه




صحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح والله 
*

----------


## سامرين

*هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف بمكاتب الاتحاد  العام ومعهم الكابتن فيصل العجب ممثل للاعبى المريخ
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*كدي نصلي ونجي
يامرتضي دياب شنو اعتقلوك ولشنو ما في اي اخبار 

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*مورتا ربنا يديك العافيه لسه مافى زووول وصل


تعبنااااااااااااك بالسوال 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والله   اللى  تقول   عايزين   يسجلوا   ميسى    يعنى   لو  كان   ده  ميسى   كان   الجمهور   يكون  منتظر   من  السنة  الفاتت
*

----------


## zaeim84

*ماشاء الله المنتدى عاااااااااااااااااااامر 
لمه في الحرم يارب
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*يلا ياجماعه نبدا الحفله قبل الزفه ما تجى :ايه  اسبــــاب غرورك والقسوه الفي عينوك لأني حبيتك في شعري غنيتك وحكيت كتير  عنك وبستـاهل غـرورك ،، ااايه اسباب غرورك ،، ما كنت مسحرورك وطرفي مأسورك  لإنــــي إصطفيتك في قلبي إحتويتك سحرني مستورك وبستاهل غرورك ،، اااايه  اسباب غرورك ،، تتمادي في نفورك وزايد علي جورك لأنـي مجدتك أصلـي ما لمتك  قبلان بي غرورك وبستاهل غرورك .. وايه اسباب غرورك والقسوه الفي عيونك ...
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*انتو جادين عاوزين تسجلو جوز اللوز ديل ؟ 
ولى شنو ؟ 
وهللللللللللل ح يشكلو اضافة للمريخ ؟ 
ولا الشغل مكايدات 
نسيتو هيثم مصطفى ومشاكلو مع كل المدربين الدربو الهلال 
يعنى هيثم ما مشكلتو مع غازريتو بس
لو سجلتو هيثم اربطو الأحزمة  ببداية المشاكل وياها الشماتة الجاتكم من ناس بنى زرقان
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يالعريس مبروك 


الحال شنو شكلك مع تسجيل الجلافيط




تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الدين شريف
					

يالأبيض ضميرك رجفة الركب كيف ؟؟؟



الركب طلعت فى الراس
انا هسى راسى لافى والظاهر حا نبيت فى بوست مرتضى ده !!!
*

----------


## طارق عمرابي

*قريبي هلالابي يعمل في الأراضي مع ناس همت ,, وهو صديق شخصي لهيثم ومهند

لم ينقطع هاتفه عني وآخر حاجة قال إنو الهلالاب أصحاب هيثم هم وراء تسجيله في المريخ

و صلاح إدريس مازال يتصل عليه داخل الإتحاد ليحول وجهته الي الإمارات و أغري علاء الدين

بضعف المبلغ المرصود له من المريخ وقد كانوا مع هيثم بالهاتف ,,,, لن أجبركم علي تصديقه لكنني أثق فيه تماماً ,,,

و إن شاء الله تصدق محاولات صلاح إدريس ,, منها نتكافي شرهم و في نفس الوقت لن ينتصر

فريق علي الآخر في مجلس الإدارة

*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*دكتوره سامرين جات للشتل ههههههه
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​وصول هيثم وعلاء لمكاتب الاتحاد بالاحمر وهيثم يرتدى الرقم 8 وعلاء الرقم 5
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف بمكاتب الاتحاد  العام ومعهم الكابتن فيصل العجب ممثل للاعبى المريخ



مشكورة يا دكتورة
*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مصداقية الخبر والحمد لله عندنا

ونحنا ماناقلين اي حاجه من اي موقع

عندنا لجنة اعلاميه من نص النهار متواجده في الاتحاد العام




وهااااااااااااادي قعدة يا مورتا 
ورانا شنو الكمبيوتر شغال وافراح افراح شغالة 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 168 (57 من الأعضاء و 111 زائر)

وليد المريخابى,abu basil,مامون,محمد عيسى,مريخي وأفتخر,مصعب حاتم,نعيم عجيمي,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريخابي هيمو,المريود,الامين البشاري,الخليل 9,الحارث,اهيجو,امير الشامى,الحوشابي,الشمشار,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,احمد جبريل,ezzeo,farandakas+,hass6666,Husamwax,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر عمر,حسن زيادة,حفيدة سيده فرح,دولي,mhmd altayb,monzir ana,nadirhm1,صلاح عبادى,شمس الدين شريف,سامرين,زين العابدين عبدالله,زياد-ودالفضل,صديق,شيكو مدريد,شرقاوي,زول هناك,redstar,tolowss,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي سنجة,عمر مجذوب,عباس التنقر,عبدالله صديق,عبدالناصر,فراس الشفيع,zaeim84,ود الباقر,ودالصفوه,ودحمود,طارق العرش,طارق حامد,طارق عمرابي
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شتله ياسامرين مافي زول وصل 


*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا عبد الناصر انت متأكد انو هيثم جاء لابس احمر ؟
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*قد  حضر من نجوم المريخ القائد فيصل العجب واكرم الهادي وبلة جابر ومصعب عمر  وهناك اللاعب سادومبا الذي حضر برفقة مندوب المريخ في سرية تامة الا ان  المريخ تكتم على الامر ولم يكشف عن نوايا ناديه في امر اللاعب
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق عمرابي
					

قريبي هلالابي يعمل في الأراضي مع ناس همت ,, وهو صديق شخصي لهيثم ومهند

لم ينقطع هاتفه عني وآخر حاجة قال إنو الهلالب أصحاب هيثم هم وراء تسجيله في المريخ

و صلاح إدريس مازال يتصل عليه داخل الإتحاد ليحول وجهته الي الإمارات و أغري علاء الدين

بضعف المبلغ المرصود له من المريخ ,,,, لن أجبركم علي تصديقه لكنني أثق فيه تماماً ,,,

و إن شاء الله تصدق محاولات صلاح إدريس ,, منها نتكافي شرهم و في نفس الوقت لن ينتصر

فريق علي الآخر في مجلس الإدارة




كتمت يارب فرجها من عندك بالقيامة القالوا عاوزة تقوم دي
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​اها يا مرتضى الاخبار دى صحيحة من موقع محبى المريخ
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*اها الجديــــــــــــــــد شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## سامرين

*والله العظيم ماشتل ومصدرى واحد من الكباتن التلاته 
اها قصرت معاك
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*المريخ دة مالو يا جماعة 
تسجيل الناس ديل لى شنو
عندكم علاء سواطيرو دة 
نسيتو انو نحن كنا بنكورك ليهو الشماسى 
الليلة بقى ود ناس يعنى 
العمائل العملا علاء سواطيرو دى ضد المريخ خلاص نسيتوها
والله انا ما عارف العقلية البفكر بيها ادارتنا دى عقلية شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ممنوع استجلاب اى نوع من انواع الشتووول مراسلنا عورتا وكولا هناك وبورنا
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

كتمت يارب فرجها من عندك بالقيامة القالوا عاوزة تقوم دي




قالوا القيامة قااااااااااامت انتا وين قاعد
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*هنالك تناقص مريييييييييييييع في عدد الزواااااااااار
وتصاعد في عدد الأعضااااااااااااااء
والله جهجهتوا الزواااااااااار

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ينشطب الشغيل جمل الشيل عشان يتسجل علاء سواطيرو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا زمانك يا مهازلنا 

*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​والله قالو جا لابس احمر عديييييييييييييل وسادومبا قدمو ليهو ورقو للتجنيس واحتمال يستلمو الموافقة هسع ويسجلوهو
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*أسال الله ان يوفق صلاح ادريس فى مساعيه بإبعاد هيثومة وعلاء فرارات دة  من المريخ 
يا رب
يا رب

*

----------


## سامرين

*مافى سبب يخلينى اشتل يامرتضى ولا من فرحتى بيهم 
بس قبل خمسه دقائق بالضبط ومن مكالمه مع كابتن فيصل اكد لى انه فى الاتحاد العام مع اللاعبين 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا شباب ما يكون البرنس وداهم المسيد !!!
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*راكبين ابو القدح 
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*خلونا مع مرتضى عشان الجهجة ما كويس
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*وكمان انتى قلتى الكباتن الثلاثة حسبتى الملك مع ....و...

  مجلس محاسبة بعد عودتى الى ارض السودان ان شاء الله  ياسامرين
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*مرتضي غطس وين اوعي يكون الجلافيط خطفوه
*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

​والله قالو جا لابس احمر عديييييييييييييل وسادومبا قدمو ليهو ورقو للتجنيس واحتمال يستلمو الموافقة هسع ويسجلوهو



غايتو الجنسية السودانية دي بقت هاملة جنس همله ... والله صحي 
أها اذا كان البكتب مجنون فالذي يقرأ عااقل ياخ 
ضابط الجوازات دا حيوقع ويختم الجنسية من بيتو ولا شنو؟
خلونا في هيثم وعلاء احسن 


*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*لا بس انا عاوز اعرف
هل فى مريخاب ح يفرحو لو جوز اللوز اتسجلو للمريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## معتصم الصادق

*الحاصل شنو يا عبد الناصر
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

شتله ياسامرين مافي زول وصل 






مرتضي انت قاعد وين ؟؟؟
يااااخي اطلع ليك في برج عشان تشوف كويس ههههه
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*مرتضى ما تختفى ان شاء الله تعال كورك ساى
*

----------


## كباشي

*موتا انت وينك الشيلة قالوا جابوها
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*سادومبا ابصلعة دة الجابو شنوووووووووو؟؟؟
*

----------


## السيد

*طقطق ياكمساري انا نازل ياخ 

نزلووووني
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

لا بس انا عاوز اعرف
هل فى مريخاب ح يفرحو لو جوز اللوز اتسجلو للمريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




فرح بس
علي بالايمان انا جهزت الخروف

..
ابقي قريب
...
*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*هو صلاح ادريس ده ما شغلو بقى ني

غالبو يقنع هيثم و علاء
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​يا بشارى انا مجنون بالمريخ وبعدين انا قلت قالو ولم اقل انا وممكن سادومبا قدمو ليهو للجنسية من امس او الصباح يعنى ما هسع . اقراء كويس وبعدين رد ومافى اى مشكلة
*

----------


## habashi

*مرتضى دخل القش وماقال كش قوووووووووووووول خلينا ننفش الناس ديل زمان دقشونا دقش
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*حر عز الشتا
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

مرتضي غطس وين اوعي يكون الجلافيط خطفوه



شكلو كدي لمو فيه الجماعة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال عمران
					

سادومبا ابصلعة دة الجابو شنوووووووووو؟؟؟




جاء يشتكي عايز مستحقاتو من الهلال هههههه

*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كباشي
					

موتا انت وينك الشيلة قالوا جابوها



كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*والبفرحك شنو يا مرهف يا اخوى  ؟
ورينا 
عشان نفرح معاكم 
واحد عمرو الافتراضى انتهى 
والتانى ينشطب ليهو واحد احسن منو وعشان نكايد الجماعة
شنو المحصلة الفنيه اللى ح يستفيد منها المريخ بتسجيلهم
حرق فشفاش الجماعة ؟؟؟ 
ولا شيتا تانى


*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*لايوجد جديد
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين البشاري
					

غايتو الجنسية السودانية دي بقت هاملة جنس همله ... والله صحي 
أها اذا كان البكتب مجنون فالذي يقرأ عااقل ياخ 
ضابط الجوازات دا حيوقع ويختم الجنسية من بيتو ولا شنو؟
خلونا في هيثم وعلاء احسن 






الامين اخوي البلد دي اتوقع فيها اي حاجه 
بعدين الجنسية مي ورقه علي قول الشوايقه 
خلونا مع هيثم علاء الدين دا زاتو انسوهو
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مرتضي الان يتسلق أعلي برج عشان يرصد الاتحاد العام امكن يشوف حاجة ؟؟؟
لا يكون البرنس حول الجماعة للمسيد !!!
*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*والله يا وليد المريخابي ما قلت الا الحق
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*البرنس وفييرا في شارع البلدية 
واختفاء غريب لمرتضي!
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

لا بس انا عاوز اعرف
هل فى مريخاب ح يفرحو لو جوز اللوز اتسجلو للمريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




انا اول وااااااااااااااااااااحد ح افرح بي تسجيل هيثم وازعل بي تسجيل علاء الدين
*

----------


## كباشي

*يا ساتر استر
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*شاف هيثم وعلاء الدين قايلو دا الهلال ولا شنووووو؟؟
ههههههههههه
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

والبفرحك شنو يا مرهف يا اخوى  ؟
ورينا 
عشان نفرح معاكم 
واحد عمرو الافتراضى انتهى 
والتانى ينشطب ليهو واحد احسن منو وعشان نكايد الجماعة
شنو المحصلة الفنيه اللى ح يستفيد منها المريخ بتسجيلهم
حرق فشفاش الجماعة ؟؟؟ 
ولا شيتا تانى





عليك الله ولع ليهو النور تاني امكن يشوف حاجة تانية 
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*كدي نشرب لينا جبنه 
خلاص صدعنا 

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*افيدوووونا
*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

​يا بشارى انا مجنون بالمريخ وبعدين انا قلت قالو ولم اقل انا وممكن سادومبا قدمو ليهو للجنسية من امس او الصباح يعنى ما هسع . اقراء كويس وبعدين رد ومافى اى مشكلة




عبد الناصر ما تتحسس ياخ 
ايام التسجيلات دي والله كان الزول كرع ساي يجيبوا خبرو في ساعتها
يعني ما ممكن يكونوا عايزين يجنسوا سادومبا وما نسمع بالكلام دا 

عموما بعتذر لو ما قبلت الهظار ياخ 
وكلنا مجانين في البنعمل فيهو دا .. ومجانين بحب المريخ كمان
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياسامرين ماتاخدي الموضوع بحساسيه 

انا فاتح خط مع كولا والحبيب السمؤال ومافي لاعب وصل الي مباني الاتحاد العام
                        	*

----------


## دولي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

كتمت يارب فرجها من عندك بالقيامة القالوا عاوزة تقوم دي



هههههههههههه بالغت ولا انا بضحك براي لمن الحكومة قالت الراجل خلاص فكا منو
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرقاوي
					

كدي نشرب لينا جبنه 
خلاص صدعنا 




أحسن من الانتظار ومرتضي شكلوا باع القضية 

*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياسامرين ماتاخدي الموضوع بحساسيه 

انا فاتح خط مع كولا والحبيب السمؤال ومافي لاعب وصل الي مباني الاتحاد العام




ااي يا اخي اظهر اقول اي حاجة
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*شنو الليلة موضوع الحساسية دا

نجيب ليكم انتستين 
ولا ترافايد ؟؟
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الان هيثم يمسك القلم
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*حان الآن موعد صلاة العشاء حسب التوقيت المحلي 
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*لك التحيه مرتضى ما تنقطع مننا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لا جديد حتي الان 
كل مايسمع عباره عن اجتهادات شخصيه 
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين البشاري
					


عبد الناصر ما تتحسس ياخ 
ايام التسجيلات دي والله كان الزول كرع ساي يجيبوا خبرو في ساعتها
يعني ما ممكن يكونوا عايزين يجنسوا سادومبا وما نسمع بالكلام دا 

عموما بعتذر لو ما قبلت الهظار ياخ 
وكلنا مجانين في البنعمل فيهو دا .. ومجانين بحب المريخ كمان



حبايب يا سيدى انا ما زعلت وزى ما قلت كلنا مجانين بالزعيم
*

----------


## سامرين

*ياايناس هو كل اللى بتقال ليهو كابتن يبقى كابتن يعنى
وانتى تعالى ومجلس المحاسبه هين 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حضور سادومبا اربك الجميع 
اليوم 07:26 PM
كفر ووتر / الخرطوم طوقت الشرطة قبل قليل شارع البلدية من اجل تامين تسجيل الثنائي للمريخ وكان قد حضر من نجوم المريخ القائد فيصل العجب واكرم الهادي وبلة جابر ومصعب عمر وهناك اللاعب سادومبا الذي حضر برفقة مندوب المريخ في سرية تامة الا ان المريخ تكتم على الامر ولم يكشف عن نوايا ناديه في امر اللاعب بعد صرف الهلال النظرعنه ويتوقع ان ينضم اللاعب الى المريخ في خانة اللاعب اديكو



*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الشغيل المسكين دة مشا ويييييييين؟؟؟
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

والبفرحك شنو يا مرهف يا اخوى  ؟
ورينا 
عشان نفرح معاكم 
واحد عمرو الافتراضى انتهى 
والتانى ينشطب ليهو واحد احسن منو وعشان نكايد الجماعة
شنو المحصلة الفنيه اللى ح يستفيد منها المريخ بتسجيلهم
حرق فشفاش الجماعة ؟؟؟ 
ولا شيتا تانى






وحرق فشفاشي انا ياوليد ماتنسي . . أحي انا من علاء الدين والعايزين يهردونا بيهو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انا قاعد ياشيكو افوتكم وين ياحبيب 
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

لا جديد حتي الان 
كل مايسمع عباره عن اجتهادات شخصيه 



شنو الجماعة اعتقلوك وقالو ليك قول ما في جديد ولشنو ولحد ما يقنعهم صلاح ادريس

*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغول المريخابي
					

انا اول وااااااااااااااااااااحد ح افرح بي تسجيل هيثم وازعل بي تسجيل علاء الدين




انا معاك في الاولي يا الغول لكن ازعل بي تتسجيل علاء الدين استحاله انا بكبرها طوالي قال ازعل هو فضل بعد داك وش نزعل بيهو
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا قاعد ياشيكو افوتكم وين ياحبيب 



شووووووووف عينك من الباب ما تزح وتلفونك من اضانك ماينزل وما تقطع الاتصال بى كولا
*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*الجديد شنو يا مرتضيييييييييي ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## صلاح عبادى

*ما أحلى الإنتظار والترقب لأخبار الزعيم ​
*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا قاعد ياشيكو افوتكم وين ياحبيب 




مراسلنا قناة المدينة 
الظاهر السكه فيها دقداق كتير 
ما يعالجوا المسائل دي ياخ
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*رغم انني ضد تسجيل الثنائي علاء الدين وهيثم وضد الطريقة التي دخلوا بها المريخ لاسباب كثيرة واعتقد انها موضوعية. الا انني ساشجعهما كما اشجع العجب وامير كمال ومثل اي لاعب مريخي اخر.لان من يرتدي شعار المريخ سيدخل قلبي دون استئزان وسيجد مني الحب والدعم دون شروط ودون تردد.لا تجعلوا الفتنة تتغلغل في مجتمع المريخ.
شجعوا المريخ الكيان وتوحدوا في حبه ودعمه واتركوا امر المحاسبة للجمعية العمومية التي سيكون لنا فيها كلام كثير وساخن عن الفوضي الادارية التي صاحبت تسجيل اللاعبين.
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*يا سلام  ياخ جنس دا الخلانا ابينا العرس زاتو
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياسامرين ماتاخدي الموضوع بحساسيه 

انا فاتح خط مع كولا والحبيب السمؤال ومافي لاعب وصل الي مباني الاتحاد العام



مافى مشكله يامرتضى
وربنا يعدى اليوم ده على خير
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*اخر خبر الهلالاب طلعوا هيثم جاسوس لصالح المريخ طيلة الفترة الماضية
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل
علاء الدين يوسف و هيثم مصطفي الي المريخ. . وارغو و سفاري الي الهلال
 // من مصدر موثوق به 
*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*معلومات الموضوعالأعضاء الذين يشاهدون هذا الموضوعالذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 204 (80 من الأعضاء و 124 زائر)

شمس الدين شريف,abu basil,Abuhaneen,مانديلا-89,مامون,أبو علي,محمد السنوس,محمد كمال عمران,محمد عيسى,almutwakil,مرتضي دياب,مريخي وأفتخر,معتصم الصايم,معتصم الصادق,نعيم عجيمي,Awad Abdulhafeez,Boshkash,المريخابي هيمو,الامين البشاري,الدلميت,الخليل 9,الحارث,اهيجو,امير الشامى,الحوشابي,الروبى,الشمشار,الشائب,السيد,الشوق غلاب,الغول المريخابي,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابوجالا,احمد جبريل,dawzna,dr.abdelgalil,ezzeo,farandakas,habashi,hass6666,Husamwax,د.فاضل,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر صديق,حسن زيادة,حفيدة سيده فرح,حوته 1,حودا,majdi,mhmd altayb,mohammed_h_o,monzir ana,صلاح عبادى,سامرين,ستيفن وورغو,زين العابدين عبدالله,صديق,شيكو مدريد,شرقاوي,صفوة إبن صفوة,زول هناك,RED PLANET,كدكول,tolowss,عماد حسن,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عمر مجذوب,عاشق النيلين,عبدالناصر,فرناندو بيانو,فراس الشفيع,وليد المريخابى,ود الباقر,ود البقعة,ود الدمام,ودالصفوه,ودحمود,طارق العرش,طارق حامد
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لا جديد حتي الان 

قلت لي كولا ناس كفر ووتر قالو في لاعبين من المريخ جو الاتحاد العام 

قال لي جو بي وين وقعدو وين 

كولا داخل القاعه 

والحبيب السمؤال خارج القاعه 

والاتصال مفتوح مع ثنائي الابداع
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 195 (72 من الأعضاء و 123 زائر)


شيكو مدريد, Abuhaneen, أبو علي, محمد السنوس, محمد كمال عمران, محمد عبده, محمد عيسى, almutwakil, مرتضي دياب, مريخي وأفتخر, معتصم الصايم, معتصم الصادق, نعيم عجيمي, Awad Abdulhafeez, Boshkash, المريخابي هيمو, الامين البشاري, الدلميت, الخليل 9, الحارث, امير الشامى, الحوشابي, الشمشار, الشائب, السيد, الشوق غلاب, ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم, ابوجالا, احمد جبريل, dawzna, ezzeo, farandakas, habashi, hass6666, Husamwax, د.فاضل, ياسر محجوب محى الدين, حسن زيادة, حفيدة سيده فرح, دولي, حوته 1, حودا, mhmd altayb, mohammed_h_o, monzir ana, صلاح عبادى, سامرين, ستيفن وورغو, زين العابدين عبدالله, صديق, شرقاوي, صفوة إبن صفوة, زول هناك, RED PLANET, واقف بعيد مالككدكول, tolowss, عم نصرالدين, عماد حسن, عمر مجذوب, عاشق النيلين, عبدالناصر, فرناندو بيانو, فراس الشفيع, وليد المريخابى, ود الباقر, ود البقعة, ود الدمام, ودالصفوه, ودحمود, طارق العرش, طارق حامد قرب تعال ما تبتعد لا اسكت لك الله حسا
*

----------


## monzir ana

*في اتصال هاتفي مع الحبيب كولا من موقع الاحداث قال حتي الان لايوجد جديد ... ولم يحضر احد
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امير الشامى
					

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل
علاء الدين يوسف و هيثم مصطفي الي المريخ. . وارغو و سفاري الي الهلال
 // من مصدر موثوق به 




الرد بالسد 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الجديد شديد ولا لسع ؟
*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الدين شريف
					

معلومات الموضوع

الأعضاء الذين يشاهدون هذا الموضوع

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 204 (80 من الأعضاء و 124 زائر)

شمس الدين شريف,abu basil,Abuhaneen,مانديلا-89,مامون,أبو علي,محمد السنوس,محمد كمال عمران,محمد عيسى,almutwakil,مرتضي دياب,مريخي وأفتخر,معتصم الصايم,معتصم الصادق,نعيم عجيمي,Awad Abdulhafeez,Boshkash,المريخابي هيمو,الامين البشاري,الدلميت,الخليل 9,الحارث,اهيجو,امير الشامى,الحوشابي,الروبى,الشمشار,الشائب,السيد,الشوق غلاب,الغول المريخابي,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابوجالا,احمد جبريل,dawzna,dr.abdelgalil,ezzeo,farandakas,habashi,hass6666,Husamwax,د.فاضل,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر صديق,حسن زيادة,حفيدة سيده فرح,حوته 1,حودا,majdi,mhmd altayb,mohammed_h_o,monzir ana,صلاح عبادى,سامرين,ستيفن وورغو,زين العابدين عبدالله,صديق,شيكو مدريد,شرقاوي,صفوة إبن صفوة,زول هناك,RED PLANET,كدكول,tolowss,عماد حسن,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عمر مجذوب,عاشق النيلين,عبدالناصر,فرناندو بيانو,فراس الشفيع,وليد المريخابى,ود الباقر,ود البقعة,ود الدمام,ودالصفوه,ودحمود,طارق العرش,طارق حامد 



تعدوا فينا كدا عايزين تجيبوا العشاء ولا شنو؟
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*بعد التراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااويح
ان تعذر بعد السحور
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​يا اهل الله الحاصل شنو ؟ مرتضى ياخ حرقتنا حريق ما تقول حاجة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اممممممك
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 202 (79 من الأعضاء و 123 زائر)

ود البقعة,abu basil,Abuhaneen,مانديلا-89,مامون,أبو علي,محمد السنوس,محمد كمال عمران,محمد عيسى,almutwakil,مرتضي دياب,مريخي وأفتخر,معتصم الصايم,معتصم الصادق,نعيم عجيمي,Awad Abdulhafeez,Boshkash,المريخابي هيمو,الامين البشاري,الدلميت,الخليل 9,الحارث,اهيجو,امير الشامى,الحوشابي,الروبى,الشمشار,الشائب,السيد,الشوق غلاب,الغول المريخابي,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابوجالا,احمد جبريل,dawzna,dr.abdelgalil,ezzeo,farandakas,habashi,hass6666,Husamwax,د.فاضل,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر صديق,حسن زيادة,حفيدة سيده فرح,حوته 1,حودا,mhmd altayb,mohammed_h_o,monzir ana,صلاح عبادى,شمس الدين شريف,سامرين,ستيفن وورغو,زين العابدين عبدالله,صديق,شيكو مدريد,شرقاوي,صفوة إبن صفوة,زول هناك,RED PLANET,كدكول,tolowss,عماد حسن,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عمر مجذوب,عاشق النيلين,عبدالناصر,فرناندو بيانو,فراس الشفيع,وليد المريخابى,ود الباقر,ود الدمام,ودالصفوه,ودحمود,طارق العرش,طارق حامد+

منتظرين الشمار الحار
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ناس الرياضية اف ام شغالين برنامج عرس ولا شنو ما عارف 


*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*اها رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايكم
*

----------


## مرهف

*للأسف قارورة مرافق لعلاء الدين فقط
ولن يتم قيده بالمريخ
...
*

----------


## حوته 1

*وارغو احسن من قارورة دى خرمجه و الشغيل احسن من شلاليت 
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*فى صوووووووووووووور نزلت فى الفيس للاعبين دوة فرفه التسجيلات
*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*الإذاعة FM 104  شغالة مباشر من الإتحاد الآن وقالوا مافي جديد حتى الآن 
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*ياجماعة ناس موبايلى الر ياض قالو لى  كدا عملتى 12ساعة و22دقيقة 

ارحمى الكونكت شوية  حايرحلونى السودان بالصورة دى 
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​وجاء الخبر اليقين
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*من وين الخبر دة يا مرهف ؟


*

----------


## مرهف

*قارورة يتصل قبل قليل عبر الاذاعة الداخلية مخاطبا المعتصمين
بانه لم يسجل للمريخ وانما سيرافق علاء الدين فقط 
...
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغول المريخابي
					





داااااااااااااااااااا الكلااااااااااااااااااااااااام
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا شيكو 
جيب الصور دى هنا
او ادينا الرابط 

*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*سادومبا قالو استلم الجنسية وح يسجل الان
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

من وين الخبر دة يا مرهف ؟





في اتصال هاتفي مع احد الاخوة المعتصمون بنادي صغير العرضة
...
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

للأسف قارورة مرافق لعلاء الدين فقط
ولن يتم قيده بالمريخ
...



  اتمنيت السيناريو دا والله يااستاذ مرهف    
         وفى نفس البوست

*

----------


## farandakas

*

هاكم الاكيدة


*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*أمك 
معناتو الشغل دا جد جد
شهلابى شخصيا مع قارورة وسواطيرو 
مبروك يا مرهف 
الشغلة نجضت خلاص

*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال عمران
					

داااااااااااااااااااا الكلااااااااااااااااااااااااام



يا زووووول !!!!
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*حتي الان الساعة 08:20 لم يحضر لاعب الي مبني الاتحاد العام
كولا
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					



هاكم الاكيدة






عيوني زغللللللوا
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*لم يصل قارورة وشلااليت حتى الان الى مكاتب الاتحاد 

بعد الاتصال بكولا اكد انهم لم يصلوا بعد

وان شاءالله مايحضرو 

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغول المريخابي
					






*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					



هاكم الاكيدة





بعيد عن البوست والمضمون 
شكلهم كدة اسري حرب اسري حرب

...
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*مرتضى الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


افيدنا وشوووف كولا ياااخ

*

----------


## كباشي

*الخبر الاكيد قالوا البطانة اترشت

و سادومبا سجل خلاث
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الدين شريف
					

يا زووووول !!!!



نقووووووووووووول شنو ي شمس يعني.......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ناس الاذاعة الرياضية مرض ياخى 
الناس فى شنو والحسانية فى شنو 

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*وووا حلاة هيثومة بالأصفر والأحمر 


*

----------


## ناصر صلاح الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كباشي
					

الخبر الاكيد قالوا البطانة اترشت



و سادومبا سجل خلاث



دة الشغل الصاح
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*شاى احمااااااااااااااااااااار على حسابى
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*مبروك تسجيل هيثم وفيرا من جديد فى الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصادق

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا صفوه
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغول المريخابي
					





تمام تمام   ياعصام الحاج  دخلت التاريخ من اوسع ابوابه

*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*خلاااااص عقدوا؟؟
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

مبروك تسجيل هيثم وفيرا من جديد فى الزعيم



تحياتى ياحبيب

لم يحضروا حتى الان الى الاتحاد
اى كلام غير كده ماصحيح
وان شاءالله مايحضرو
                        	*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*المازووووووووووووووووووووون مات
*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*هان شعار الزعيم اللبسوا قاروره
*

----------


## كباشي

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااي
*

----------


## السيد

*طيب هسي الناس دييل في الكوافير مثلاً؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*قاروره وشلاليت وياقلب كيف ما تحزن!!!!!
*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*22222222222







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

تحياتى ياحبيب

لم يحضروا حتى الان الى الاتحاد
اى كلام غير كده ماصحيح
وان شاءالله مايحضرو




*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

تحياتى ياحبيب

لم يحضروا حتى الان الى الاتحاد
اى كلام غير كده ماصحيح
وان شاءالله مايحضرو




آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغول المريخابي
					









الصورة دي تركيبة . . . بس العملا أستااااااااااااااااااااااذ و رئيس قسم
*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*عصام الحاج ربنا ينتقم منك يا اهوج
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 202 (78 من الأعضاء و 124 زائر)

معتصم الصايم,مامون,ناصر صلاح الدين,أبو علي,محمد كمال عمران,محمد عوض حبشي,مرتضي دياب,هرون محاوى,مزمل عباس,أزهري ود الخليفة,apex,معتصم الصادق,نعيم عجيمي,awadabdalah,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو,المريود,الامين البشاري,الخليل 9,الحارث,اهيجو,امير الشامى,الحوشابي,الروبى,الصادق,الشائب,السيد,الغول المريخابي,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابواسراء,احمد جبريل,dr.abdelgalil,ezzeo,farandakas,habashi,hass6666,Husamwax,د.فاضل,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر صديق,ياسر عمر,حريري,حسن زيادة,حفيدة سيده فرح,دولي,حوته 1,جوبارا,حودا,majdi,mhmd altayb,mohammed_h_o,monzir ana,صلاح عبادى,شمس الدين شريف,سموالروح,صديق,شرقاوي,زول هناك,RED PLANET,كباشي,كدكول,tolowss,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي سنجة,عمر مجذوب,عمر العمر,عاشق النيلين,عاشق كسلا,عبدالناصر,فرناندو بيانو,فراس الشفيع,zaeim84,وليد المريخابى,ودالصفوه,ودحمود,طارق العرش
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*الكراسي دي مافي الاتحاد ىالعام وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## صلاح عبادى

*يعنى نقول مبرووووووك ولا لسه
​
*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*تركيبه كيف يا حوشابي؟
قاصد فوتوشوب؟
لا لا صوره حقيقيه
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر مجذوب
					

عصام الحاج ربنا ينتقم منك يا اهوج



يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*يا جماعة الصوره الرمزيه حسب التساهيييل 
يعنى قاروره بسم الله اقصد سيدا ممكن يتغير
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الحااااااااااااااااااصل شنوووو؟؟
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صلاح عبادى
					

يعنى نقول مبرووووووك ولا لسه
​



2222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*افيدوووووووووونا
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

الصورة دي تركيبة . . . بس العملا أستااااااااااااااااااااااذ و رئيس قسم



يا شيخنا انت ما بتعرف التركيب ولا شنو ؟؟؟

*

----------


## طارق العرش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر مجذوب
					

تركيبه كيف يا حوشابي؟
قاصد فوتوشوب؟
لا لا صوره حقيقيه



الصورة دي مافي مباني شارع البلدية 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حفيدة سيده فرح
					

تمام تمام   ياعصام الحاج  دخلت التاريخ من اوسع ابوابه




هههههههههههه والله قررنا نسكت فمافى داعى تفتحى لينا ابواب للمشاكل ياحفيده
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياشباب لو سمحتو البوست بوست خبري في المقام الاول

وعندنا لجنة اعلاميه متواجده بموقع الحدث ونحترمها ونثق فيها

لو تكرمتو ماتنزلو لينا الصور المركبة دي هنا 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*في زغاريد والا بكاء يا جماعة

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*انا عندي احساس انو حتكون في ماسورة كبيييييييييره
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر مجذوب
					

تركيبه كيف يا حوشابي؟
قاصد فوتوشوب؟
لا لا صوره حقيقيه






كدي أتمعن فيها كويسة و قول لي 
*

----------


## المحترف

*@@@@@
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
                        	*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياشباب لو سمحتو البوست بوست خبري في المقام الاول

وعندنا لجنة اعلاميه متواجده بموقع الحدث ونحترمها ونثق فيها

لو تكرمتو ماتنزلو لينا الصور المركبة دي هنا 




الرجاء من المشرف حذف الصورة حفاظا على مصداقية المنبر 
ومن حقك تطلب دا يا مورتا




*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*اخر وكت للتسجيلات الساعة كم ؟ 
عشان نمشى مكاتب اللتحاد سريع 

*

----------


## farandakas

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب






ياطارق البت لما يجبروها على راجل وابوها يعقد ليها غصب بترضى بالامر الواقع وببقى راجلا 
اها عصام الحاج دا بعرس لينا غصب اقصد بسجل لينا غصب ماهو ابونا اقصد المسؤل من الفريق والفريق دا حقو


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغول المريخابي
					

يا شيخنا انت ما بتعرف التركيب ولا شنو ؟؟؟








بعرف تركيب العطور بس
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*فى جقلبة من متصلين رشاشات للرياضية اف ام 
عاوزين يموتو من الغيظ 
هههههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## صلاح عبادى

*يا ناااااااااس وين مرتضى
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*

*

----------


## ناصر صلاح الدين

*في خبر إنه علاء وهيثم ومحمد موسى تم تسجيلهم بالفندق الكبير خوفاً من غضبة الجماهير
*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					



لو تكرمتو ماتنزلو لينا الصور المركبة دي هنا 



معقولة مركبة ؟

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*وين موفدنا فى مكاتب اللتحاد العام ؟
الخبر شنو ؟ 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*عصام  الحاج   أمتحتنا   الله  يمتحنك  كان  فى  داعى    لذلك
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*لسه مافى جديد ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الصور دى ما فوتوشوب
دى صور حقيقية 
انتو ما بتعرفو تركيب ولا شنو ؟ 

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
اللاعبين داخل غرفة التسجيلات بالاتحاد
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					

ياطارق البت لما يجبروها على راجل وابوها يعقد ليها غصب بترضى بالامر الواقع وببقى راجلا 
اها عصام الحاج دا بعرس لينا غصب اقصد بسجل لينا غصب ماهو ابونا اقصد المسؤل من الفريق والفريق دا حقو





كان الكلام كده قبلنا لكن البنت دي كان لقت طريقة في راجلها بتطعنوا في ظهروا . انا غيرت لون الكتابة بالاسود عشان بديت الحداد
*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*
باجماعة أنا قريت في منتدى كوورة سودانية إنو التوقيع تم في الفندق الكبير خوفاً من شغب الجماهير ...... أفيدونااااا  







*

----------


## كباشي

*الجديد شنو يا شباب
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا امير يا شامى
ما تغشونا ساكت

*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*قارنو بين الصوره الاولي والصوره الفي المسجد بتلقو نفس الشخص الواقف معاهم في الصورتين
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*شوفو 
ما دام الاخ شهلابى متصور مع اللعيبة ديل
وما دام كرومى برضو معاهم
معناتو الشغل دة تم خلاص ونجض
مبروكين يا مريخاب
حرقثو مصارين الجماعة
هههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*اها الناس المعتصمين فضو الاعتصام ولا لسه
*

----------


## الصادق

*لينا نص ساعة عاضين جلابيتنا وساكين البوست ده وهو جارى مننا زى الرهاب .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*واصل يااحمد جعفر مع الاخ كولا 

*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*لم يتم التسجيل حتى الآن حسب خبر الرياضية FM104
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*الحمد لله وصلنا ياناس اخباركم ولينا مده مقطوعين بسبب العمل فى مشروع خلوى شبكت الجوال فى تلتله وكنت متابع بى الجوال وعشان الموضوع دا ركبته مشيت 200كيلو ولى ساعه فى الدمام كنت بدور محل نت اها الحاصل شنو وقعو ولا لا
*

----------


## كباشي

*معلومة صحيحة يا محسنين
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*الصور في بيت عصام الحاج
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا شمس الدين
عماد عبد المطلب داسى الخبر
من نواحى امنيه هم داسينهو 

*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*حضور العقيد صديق على صالح فقط  من جانب المريخ 


ليبداء اجراءات الشطب ثم التسجيل وبعد ذلك يحضر اللاعبون للتوقيع
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

يا امير يا شامى
ما تغشونا ساكت




عاااااااااجل الصور تحكي  وانتهي البيان





*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

واصل يااحمد جعفر مع الاخ كولا 







ماشي تشوف ليك عضة و للا شنو
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*حيرتوووووووووووووووووونا!!!!!!
*

----------


## سانتو

*ده كلام قارورة فى الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*ااها اديكم الزييييييييييييييييييييييييت سادومبا ح اسجل الساعه 11 بعد وصول خطاب التجنيس
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*اتصلت قبل ثواني مع محمد موسي في ادارة الكرة اكد لي ان اللاعبين هيثم وعلاء معه في العربية وقريبين من الاتحاد العام وقال لي لاعلم له بامر سادومبا.
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*و الله ريقنا نشف 


*

----------


## زول هناك

*تشعر بهثيم زي الهامي كدهـ ولا يكون الصيام ماثر فيه ؟؟؟
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 204 (74 من الأعضاء و 130 زائر)

طارق العرش, مانديلا-89, ناصر صلاح الدين, محمد السنوس, محمد كمال عمران, محمد عيسى, محمد عوض حبشي, مرتضي دياب, هرون محاوى, معتصم الصادق, نعيم عجيمي, awadabdalah, Boshkash, المحترف, المريخابي هيمو, المريود, النزير, الامين البشاري, الخليل 9, الحارث, امير الشامى, الحوشابي, الروبى, الشمشار, الصادق, الصادق عبد الوهاب, الشائب, الشوق غلاب, الغول المريخابي, ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم, ابوجالا, احمد جبريل, ezzeo, farandakas, Husamwax, د.فاضل, ياسر محجوب محى الدين, ياسر صديق, ياسر عمر, حسن زيادة, حفيدة سيده فرح, جواندي, حوته 1, جوبارا, حودا, majdi, majedsiddig, mohammed_h_o, صلاح عبادى, شمس الدين شريف, سانتو, سامرين, سبيل عبد الله, ستيفن وورغو, زياد-ودالفضل, شرقاوي, زول هناك, RED PLANET, كباشي, كدكول, tolowss, عم نصرالدين, عمار عزالدين إبراهيم, علي سنجة, عمر مجذوب, عمر العمر, عبداللطيف, فرناندو بيانو, فراس الشفيع, zaeim84, وليد المريخابى, ودحمود, طارق حامد
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*قروب الهلال فى الفيس بوك اعلن خبر تسجيل هيثم للمريخ

*

----------


## الروبى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ....
الله لاغز فيك بركه يا ودالحاج....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=2JWt6WMLPoc
*

----------


## الصادق

*المريخ  يا صانع الدهشة .
*

----------


## majdi

* بوست تاريخى او بالصح بوست 2012 ,,, جقلبة تلاقى ,, زغاريد تلاقى ,, بكاء تلاقى ,, فرح تلاقى ,, دبرسة تلاقى ,, علاء وهيثم برضو تلاقى ,, وكمان سادومبا تلاقى ,, وعصام الحاج برضو تلاقى ,,,, بعد ده كلو نقول الفيهو خير يقدمو ربنا 
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*اكتملت اجراءات الشطب  والان استمارة علاء وهيثم اما الاستاذ على الامين 

وهم على وصول للتوقيع بسرعة فائقة ثم مغادرة الاتحاد
*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*عصام الحاج سبب بلاوي المريخ
الله يفكنا منك ..كرهتنا الكوره
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*خلااااااااااااص الفينا كملت
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*


انا مركب الصورة دي بنفسي قبل فترة

والصورتين الفي المنبر ماتركيب بل حقيقيات 

لانو انا دققت فيهم كويس

والله اعلم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*والله ياحفيده قلنا ليك قررنا نسكت فاسكتى احسن
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الروبى
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ....
الله لاغز فيك بركه يا ودالحاج....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=2JWt6WMLPoc



شكر يالروبي ياراقي 
اخير نستمع لي ابو الورود 
لحد ما شوف اختارتها
*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر مجذوب
					

عصام الحاج سبب بلاوي المريخ
الله يفكنا منك ..كرهتنا الكوره



والله انا كرهته من ايام كان شغال كومبارس لى ماهل أبوجنه أسوأ رؤساء المريخ عبر التاريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*بعد تسجيل اللاعبين يجب ان نتوحد لدعم المريخ ولا نظهر اي عداء تجاه القادمين الجدد.
                        	*

----------


## الروبى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أسوي شنو
مع المكتوب
أسوي شنو؟
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والله ياحفيده قلنا ليك قررنا نسكت فاسكتى احسن



اسكتي شنو يا سمسم
عايزنكم تزغردن
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*عصام  الحاج  أعتزل   العمل  الرياضى   قبل  عشره  سنين   مين   اللى   هداه   يرجع   تانى
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*هوى ياناس والله هيثم وعلاء ديل بره الكشف ماريحونا وخاشين علينا ماريحونا نعمل شنو صدعتوا بينا والناس الجوه مبانى الاتحاد ارحمونا من اجتهادات الناس البره اثابكم الله

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*نجضت
نجضت

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*زول مهم من الاتحاد كدا شال اورنيكين ..ورحل لي ناس المريخ بفندق هوليدي فبللا 
....ووجد ان المريخ بحوزته ثلاثة لاعبين ....
اخطروه بانهم بحوجة لاريعة ارانيك ..
سالهم ليه انا شايف ثلاثة لاعبين ....
قالوا ليهو معليش صديق على صالح حيجيب الارانيك الباقية من مكاتب الاتاحد الان ..
ويادوبك صديق وصل قبل عشرة دقائق لمباني الاتحاد ,,ويجد صعوبة في الدخول ,,,,
هيثم ,,,علاء ,,,محمد موسى ,,,الرابع لي مييين ؟ قالوا دي مفاجأة منتصف الليل
*

----------


## الروبى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرقاوي
					

شكر يالروبي ياراقي 
اخير نستمع لي ابو الورود 
لحد ما شوف اختارتها



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مع ود الحاج ده اخير نبارى الغُنى يا اخوى شرقاوى


*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الجديد يااااااااااااااا مورتا
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااجل:
 المريخ يسجل هيثم وعلاء وسااااااااااااااااااااااسا الساعه 11
*

----------


## حوته 1

*حفيدة السبق الصحفى شكله حيكون من نصيبك فى انتظار باقى الاخوان نشوف اول واحد يجيب الخبر اليقين
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مراسلنا المتشعبط فى أعلى الشجرة
هل من جديد ؟
هل رأيت شئياً


*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 197 (72 من الأعضاء و 125 زائر)


شيكو مدريد, ناصر صلاح الدين, أبو علي, محمد كمال عمران, محمد عيسى, محمد عوض حبشي, مرتضي دياب, الجديد شنووووووووووووووووووووووووهرون محاوى, نعيم عجيمي, Boshkash, المريخابي هيمو, المريود, النزير, الامين البشاري, الدلميت, الخليل 9, الحارث, امير الشامى, الحوشابي, الروبى, الصادق, الشائب, الشوق غلاب, الغول المريخابي, ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم, ابومنزر, ابوجالا, احمد جبريل, ezzeo, farandakas, habashi, hass6666, Husamwax, د.فاضل, ياسر محجوب محى الدين, ياسر عمر, حسن زيادة, حفيدة سيده فرح, دولي, حوته 1, حودا, majdi, majedsiddig, mhmd altayb, mohammed_h_o, صلاح عبادى, شمس الدين شريف, سامرين, ستيفن وورغو, زين العابدين عبدالله, زياد-ودالفضل, صديق, شرقاوي, زول هناك, RED PLANET, كباشي, كدكول, tolowss, عم نصرالدين, عمار عزالدين إبراهيم, علي سنجة, عمر مجذوب, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, فراس الشفيع, zaeim84, وليد المريخابى, ود الدمام, ودحمود, طارق العرش, طارق حامد, طوكراوي
*

----------


## كباشي

*هناك وميض نار يكاد يشتعل
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

مراسلنا المتشعبط فى أعلى الشجرة
هل من جديد ؟
هل رأيت شئياً






...
*

----------


## كباشي

*و قلبي كذلك
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

مراسلنا المتشعبط فى أعلى الشجرة
هل من جديد ؟
هل رأيت شئياً








قال شايف أشجار تتحرك
*

----------


## امير الشامى

* مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## الصادق

*الحالة دى قالوا متقشفين يعنى لو مبحبحين كنتو سجلتوا ليكم فصل ولا شنو ؟
*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

بعد تسجيل اللاعبين يجب ان نتوحد لدعم المريخ ولا نظهر اي عداء تجاه القادمين الجدد.



دا الكلام فنحن نشجع المريخ وليس اشخاص
كلهم ذاهبون ويبقى حب المريخ فينا 
انا اشد المعارضين لتسجيلهم في المريخ 
ويجب أن لا نلوم أحدا (عصام الحاج) فكل واحد يحب المريخ بطريقته 
المهم أن يجمعنا المريخ فقط وحبه
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اسكتي شنو يا سمسم
عايزنكم تزغردن



هههههههه يااحمد ايناس الهسى مجمده قلبها دى خلوها ينتهى التوقيع
مناديل المنبر كلها ماحاتكفيها زغاريد شنو قول تنتحبن
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كباشي
					

و الله ريقنا نشف 





أخشي أن يحصل تخريب في المنبر وتنقطع الأخبار

*

----------


## الروبى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كباشي
					

هناك وميض نار يكاد يشتعل




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كباشى انت طلعت فوق الكشافات لى شنو ؟؟
وكمان ماتسمع كلام زول الا علاءالدين ...


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاتحاد الان 




*

----------


## المريود

*معليش انا استسلمته نشوف الخبر الساعه12 جانا وجع عينين ووجع طهر من القعاد ...


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 213 (67 من الأعضاء و 146 زائر)

حسن زيادة,ناصر صلاح الدين,أبو علي,محمد كمال عمران,محمد عيسى,محمد عوض حبشي,نعيم عجيمي,Boshkash,النجم السامق,الليندي,المريخابي هيمو,المريود,النزير,الامين البشاري,الامير بارسا,الدلميت,الخليل 9,الحارث,امير الشامى,الحوشابي,الروبى,الشمشار,الصادق,الشائب,الشوق غلاب,الغول المريخابي,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابومنزر,احمد جبريل,احمر مكة,ezzeo,farandakas,habashi,hass6666,Husamwax,د.فاضل,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر عمر,حفيدة سيده فرح,دولي,حوته 1,حودا,majdi,majedsiddig,mhmd altayb,mohammed_h_o,صلاح عبادى,شمس الدين شريف,سامرين,ستيفن وورغو,زين العابدين عبدالله,صديق,شرقاوي,زول هناك,RED PLANET,كباشي,tolowss,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي سنجة,عمر مجذوب,عباس التنقر,فراس الشفيع,zaeim84,وليد المريخابى,ود الدمام,ودحمود,طارق العرش







*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الروبى
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كباشى انت طلعت فوق الكشافات لى شنو ؟؟
وكمان ماتسمع كلام زول الا علاءالدين ...






الروبي علي الطلاق الحاله دي قبل كده ما حصلت علي
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الناس كلها فى الشارع تسأل
صحى هيثم مشى المريخ ؟


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

الاتحاد الان 







الاتحاد دا في اليابان ولا شنو شمسه لسة طالعة
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*يناااااااااااس رقم جيت هسى من الشمار الحارقنى شفت البوست صفحه صفحه وصلت 30 لقيتو عمل 48 عيونى زغللوو
                        	*

----------


## awadabdalah

*والله اعصابنا باااااظت يا اخوااانا ارحمونا من الاخبار المفبركه وخلو المراسل بس هو اليكتب الاخبار وانتو بعداك علقو زي ما عاوزين المهم المصداقيه 
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*حكمة اليوم ؛
ادعموا المريخ الكيان مهما كان.
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*حبوبة وناسة بت ازهرى
هى رشاشة كبيرة 
قالت لو هيثومة قلب 
انا زاتى بقلب 
هههههههههههههه

اوووووووو صاحبنا عمر عطية فى مكاتب الاتحاد
الخبر بطلع بعد شوية 

*

----------


## الروبى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كباشي
					


الروبي علي الطلاق الحاله دي قبل كده ما حصلت علي




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هههههههههههههههههههههه
وينك ياحبيب لسه فى الدمام ولا فريت
ذى ود حمد ...

*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريود
					

معليش انا استسلمته نشوف الخبر الساعه12 جانا وجع عينين ووجع طهر من القعاد ...






القريبه جسمنا اتجبص و نمل و ما عندنا اي احساس به
*

----------


## امير الشامى

* عاااااااااجل الصور تحكي  وانتهي البيان

            قبل التسجيل 


*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

الاتحاد الان 








الصورة دك عصرية
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*غايتو لو تابعت البوست دا ببقى مريخى رايد تعليقات بس ههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الخليل 9

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 213 (67 من الأعضاء و 146 زائر)










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					


حسن زيادة,ناصر صلاح الدين,أبو علي,محمد كمال عمران,محمد عيسى,محمد عوض حبشي,نعيم عجيمي,Boshkash,النجم السامق,الليندي,المريخابي هيمو,المريود,النزير,الامين البشاري,الامير بارسا,الدلميت,الخليل 9,الحارث,امير الشامى,الحوشابي,الروبى,الشمشار,الصادق,الشائب,الشوق غلاب,الغول المريخابي,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابومنزر,احمد جبريل,احمر مكة,ezzeo,farandakas,habashi,hass6666,Husamwax,د.فاضل,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر عمر,حفيدة سيده فرح,دولي,حوته 1,حودا,majdi,majedsiddig,mhmd altayb,mohammed_h_o,صلاح عبادى,شمس الدين شريف,سامرين,ستيفن وورغو,زين العابدين عبدالله,صديق,شرقاوي,زول هناك,RED PLANET,كباشي,tolowss,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي سنجة,عمر مجذوب,عباس التنقر,فراس الشفيع,zaeim84,وليد المريخابى,ود الدمام,ودحمود,طارق العرش










 مبرووكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك والله موضوع يستحق المتابعه
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

الناس كلها فى الشارع تسأل
صحى هيثم مشى المريخ ؟





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ايووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
اكتملت التسجيلات
هيثم مصطفى
علاء يوسف
محمد موسى 


مبروكييييييييييييييييييييييين


*

----------


## tolowss

*اجمل تحية للحضور  ..تم التوقيع الان من مصدر موثوق
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*قاعة محمد على كير
تم فيها التسجيل 
خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الالالالالالالاص
الجماعة رقدو رز 
هههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## zaeim84

*   تم التوقيع الآن و الخبر من الأذاعة الرياضية على الهواء مباشرة
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الجلافيط فى 104 ببكو 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*رغم اعتراض البعض على تسجيل هيثم وعلاءالدين ولكن المكاسب من هذا التسجيل كبيرة جدا وبوادرها الان ظهرت في المنبر بهذا الحشد الكبير 
المريخ سوف يستفيد من تسجيل هيثم وعلاء الدين اعلامياً ومادياً 
*

----------


## majdi

*رسميا هيثم وعلاء ومحمد موسى للمريخ 
المصدر الرياضية 104
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مبروووووووووووووووووك البرنس بالاحمر
والابن العائد فييرا
جماهير النادين تهتف 
سيد سيدا
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*افتحو الرياضية
الهلالاب كبو البكاء كب 
جعييييييييييييير 
ووووووووووووواى انا 
ههههههههههههه
بالجد انبسطت

*

----------


## الروبى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الاتحاد دا في اليابان ولا شنو شمسه لسة طالعة




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*وينك يا مرتضى
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*عااااجل:
وصول هيثم وعلاء الدين الي الاتحاد العام والان يوقعون في كشوفات الزعيم.
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

الجلافيط فى 104 ببكو 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووب

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*جنس بكاء
عصام الحاج يا مبكيهم

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

ايووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
اكتملت التسجيلات
هيثم مصطفى
علاء يوسف
محمد موسى 


مبروكييييييييييييييييييييييين










إنت جادي يا وليد
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك  وبالتوفيق للثلاثي  ان  شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*نصيحة اليوم:
 شجعوا كل من يرتدي شعار المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

افتحو الرياضية
الهلالاب كبو البكاء كب 
جعييييييييييييير 
ووووووووووووواى انا 
ههههههههههههه
بالجد انبسطت




والله ياوليد رغم اني كنت معترض علي التسجيل 
بس مرتاح عشان بكاء الجلافيط
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*اكتملت عملية التوقيع الان 

تصبحوا على خير ولنا عودة 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ههههههههههه
فى هلالاب كانوا فى السوق
حسى مشو الاتحاد يدقوا صيوان البكاء هناك


*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*هم يبكوا هسع ونحن نبكى بعدين
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*عوووووووووووووووووك اهما من الصور الحقنا يا احمر مكه بى بيت البكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## awadabdalah

*الخبر اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد انا الان استمع للرياضية 104 هيثم وعلاء للمريخ
*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*هيثم _ علاء _محمد موسي للمريخ ؛ المصدر سونا
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*جديت يا دوبك يا حوشابى 
بالجد فرحت لامن دفقت فرح 


*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حفيدة سيده فرح
					

اكتملت عملية التوقيع الان 

تصبحوا على خير ولنا عودة 



ايناس البركه فينا وفيكم
وياهو حال الدنيا
*

----------


## awadabdalah

*رابط الاستماع للرياضيه يا شباااااااااااااااااااااااااااب    http://sportsfm104.net/permalink/3006.html
*

----------


## كباشي

*ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادومبااا  ااااااااااا
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الجلافيط ببكو

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## tolowss

*الف مبرووك ... رغم الاختلاف والاتفاق  في هذه الخطوة والكل له وجهة نظر معتبرة ومقدرة ومحترمة ... الا اننا في المريخ اخوة نعشق النجم ونهوي ... 
نتمي بحق ان يكونوا اضافة حقيقية للمريخ وبالذات اللاعب علاء الدين مطالب وبقوة ان يدخل قلوب المريخاب من جديد ... وانا اؤكد بان رغبته التي قادته مجددا الينا هي خير دافع لنا لنقف من خلفه بعيوننا قبل ان يدخل قلوبنا .. اما هيثم فانا نتفهم قناعاته التي قادته الينا  وهي محل اختبار صعب وقاسي اتمني ان يكون علي قدر المسؤلية  وان يحقق لنا شيئا يشبه تاريخ المريخ وانجازاته وقيمه .. وان لايكون الامر مجرد رد فعل لماحدث له ..
                        	*

----------


## الروبى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخيراً الجنازه طلعت .....
والله المرحوم كان راجل طيب الله يرحمه...


*

----------


## شرقاوي

*احمر مكه
 وين انت خلاص قنعت بالتسجيل
جيب لينا بيت البكاء من الجلافيط
*

----------


## طارق عمرابي

*يا أخوانا مييييييييييييييين المشاطيب !!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عايزين تأكيد برضو ,, واللا هانوا علينا مشاطيبنا

يبقي الفرق بينا وبين الجماعة شنو !!؟؟

*

----------


## الروبى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

دفعوا كم ؟؟؟؟

بالله واحد يجيب لينا كشف المريخ

حا يكون ناقص 3 خانات...
*

----------


## صلاح عبادى

*مليااااااااااااااااار مبروووووووووووووووك يا صفوة الصفوة
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*الرابط ماشقال
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

جديت يا دوبك يا حوشابى 
بالجد فرحت لامن دفقت فرح 








و الله يا وليد رغم أنني كنت ضد تسجيلهما إلا أنني مبسوط بس عشان جرسة الجلافيط و نسأل الله أن يوفقهما لنستفيد نحن و تكون حسرة الجماعة أكبر
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

حكمة اليوم ؛
ادعموا المريخ الكيان مهما كان.



والله إنت زول راقي وصفوة بي جد فاهم دا المفروض , لن نعادي أو نحارب أي إداري أو لاعب طالما يلبس شعار الفريق
رغم اختلافنا في موضوع تسجيل الثنائي يبقى المريخ هو عشقنا وسنسانده في كل الأحوال
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ياجماعه نمشوا خلاص ولا سادومبا برضو جاى فى الطريق افيدونا

*

----------


## الروبى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يارب بكره يصبح تسجيلهم غير قانونى والشمطه تقوم
سنه ما تتحل ...لايحلها محمد الشيخ مدنى ولا حتى بلاتر
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عوض حبشي
					

والله إنت زول راقي وصفوة بي جد فاهم دا المفروض , لن نعادي أو نحارب أي إداري أو لاعب طالما يلبس شعار الفريق
رغم اختلافنا في موضوع تسجيل الثنائي يبقى المريخ هو عشقنا وسنسانده في كل الأحوال



222222222222222222
*

----------


## الصادق

*(إعتصام ) الحاج
*

----------


## كباشي

*الصوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*لقد تم تجنيس ساسا وسف يتم تسجيله الساعه 11 بدل اديكووووووو
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*مرتضى ووووووووووووووووووووووين انت
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

(إعتصام ) الحاج




كرت كرتونة
...
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مين   اللى   تم   شطبهم   ؟؟
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*بوست تحطيم الارقام


  عااااااااااااااااااااااجل ومن امام مكاتب الاتحاد العام (موفد المنبر ) ينقل كواليس اللفه الاخيرهأنشئ بواسطة مرتضي دياب‏, منذ 3 ساعات 123...54





مشاركات: 538المشاهدات: 14,061
امير الشامى
منذ دقيقة واحدة
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*المشاطيب : كرنقو - الشغيل ( أجرى عملية فى الركبة وبعد العلاج حيعود ) - عمر سليمان معار للموردة .
*

----------


## امير الشامى

* الآن من نادى الهلال افادت المصادر ان الجماهير رفعت اعتصامها
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الان قاناة الشروق تبث الخبر عاجل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*خبر   عاجل   الحين  بالشروق   لتسجيل   الجلافييييييييييط   بالزعيم
*

----------


## طارق عمرابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

مين   اللى   تم   شطبهم   ؟؟



تم شطب عبدالرحمن كرنقو , تجديد إعارة عمر سليمان , و نصر الدين الشغيل 

و هذا الأخير ذكر المتحدث بإسم مجلس المريخ للرياضية 104 أنه قد أجريت له

عملية جراحية في الركبة , و أشاد به وذكر أن مكانه محفوظ

المصدر :  الرياضية 104 سمع أضان
 

*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امير الشامى
					

 الآن من نادى الهلال افادت المصادر ان الجماهير رفعت اعتصامها




انشاء الله خير ما قالوا بطلعوا الابراج و من فوق اطيران يا عمك
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*في اول تصريح له 
 انتمي قيادة المريخ بما لم استتطع فعلة مع الهلال17 عاما 
*

----------


## الصادق

*رئيس أهلى شندى قال نحن إتفقنا مع علاء وتفاجأنا  به فى ناديه القديم --- زوغانات للنهاية --
*

----------


## كباشي

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آآآآآه
*

----------


## ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووك
للجميع  والقادم احلى وربنا يوفق اللاعبين لعام  ممتاز 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هذا ثنائى العكننة
بداية الانشقاقات 
وظهور المعارضة
ظهور المشاكل
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحين   فى  أخبار  الشروق    قلق  للأهلى  عطبره   وهيثم  وعلاء  الدين   للمريخ
*

----------


## الصادق

*عصام الحاج يا بمبان - قال ليك الجماعة بالراحة فرتقو لا بوليس لا لخمة -
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*عااااااااااااااااااااااجل 
سادومبا في الطريق 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومنزر
					

عوووووووووووووووووك اهما من الصور الحقنا يا احمر مكه بى بيت البكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





ابوالمنزر 
 بكاء وسكاليب
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*معتصم ان شاء الله ما تحصل مشاكل قووول يااارب
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*وانتهي   الكلام   هيثم  بالاصفر   وعلاء  بالاحمر  

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*من  اليوم   المشاكل  بدات   بالمريخ   والله  يكدب   الشينه
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*اذيع خبر التسجيل كخبر عاجل فى قناة الشروق قبل قليل

*

----------


## tolowss

*يا سبحان الله من كان يتوقع ان يري الكابتن هيثم بالاحمر الوهاج .. انها تصاريف القدر ... وطالما انه اتانا وهو يتمني الخير لنا .. فالنمد له الايادي البيضاء  لنعينه علي البزل والعطاء ولترك بصمه واضحة تؤكد جدارته بارتداء هذا الشعار الفخيم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*سبحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان الله
*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

من  اليوم   المشاكل  بدات   بالمريخ   والله  يكدب   الشينه



ماف اي مشاكل إن شاء الله 
نحن دايرين كورتهم بس ونادي المريخ مدرسة للتربية البدنية 
وهذه المدرسة ادبت الحضري وستؤدب كل من تسول له نفسه المساس 
باخلاقيات وادب الصفوة 


*

----------


## tolowss

*اللمين تحياتي يا حبيب ... شنو ياخ انا ذاتي ما تسجيل جديد
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tolowss
					

يا سبحان الله من كان يتوقع ان يري الكابتن هيثم بالاحمر الوهاج .. انها تصاريف القدر ... وطالما انه اتانا وهو يتمني الخير لنا .. فالنمد له الايادي البيضاء لنعينه علي البزل والعطاء ولترك بصمه واضحة تؤكد جدارته بارتداء هذا الشعار الفخيم



لم أتصور أن أبا العائلة أصلاً كان لاعباً في الهليل..
ولم أعلم أيضاً أن علي قاقرين كان شبلاً في المريخ قبل اللعب للهليل..
أيضاً باكمبا عندما انتقل للهليل كان كابتناً للمريخ..
الكورة مجنونة في كل شيء
ولكن سواء نجح الثنائي في المريخ أم لم ينجح هي ضربة موجعة لكل الهولال إدارة ولاعبين وجمهور (خصوصاً الأخير)..
سيقتل هذا الخبر معنوياتهم تماماً . وستنقسم مشاعرهم بين حبهم لهيثم مصطفى واعتباره ضحية وبين حنقهم عليه لتسجيله في المريخ..
وسينقسم الجمهور نفسه فيما بينه بين مؤيد للإدارة ومعارض..
لذا آمل ألا تنتقل انقساماتهم بين الصفوة والمطلوب تشجيع أي لاعب طالما أنه ارتضى أن يتشرف بارتداء شعار الزعيم ولو لدقيقة واحدة..
وأمامكم مجاهد أحمد الذي قضى سنوات مع المريخ اعتبرها هو أنها الأنجح وتحول في فترة إلى الجهاز الإداري بالزعيم ومحى كل سنواته بالهليل باستيكا..
كورة مجنووووووووووووووووونة 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*والله نتمنى انو ماينقلوا لينا اخلاق الشماسه وعندى سؤال وااحد لعصام الحاج انا بشجع المريخ ورضيان بقرار الاداره فى العملتوا ده بس 
انا داير اعرف انت مصر كده ليه تسجيل هيثم للمريخ ؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## امير الشامى

* 
  

















*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tolowss
					

اللمين تحياتي يا حبيب ... شنو ياخ انا ذاتي ما تسجيل جديد



الف مرحب بيك حبابك يا برنس 
الخير علي اقدام الواردين
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*سفارى   السهم  الهارى   يوقع   لأهلى   شندى
*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tolowss
					

اللمين تحياتي يا حبيب ... شنو ياخ انا ذاتي ما تسجيل جديد




مرحب بيك وتشيلك رموشنا قبل العينين ياخ 
دا باعتباري اقدم منك بكم يوم ... والله صحي 
*

----------


## امير الشامى

* 



























































*

----------


## tolowss

*




وأمامكم مجاهد أحمد الذي قضى سنوات مع المريخ اعتبرها هو أنها الأنجح وتحول في فترة إلى الجهاز الإداري بالزعيم ومحى كل سنواته بالهليل باستيكا..



نعم يا اخي .. ونتمني نجاحهم ولكن ليعلموا بانا ننظر اليهم بعيون كلها تفاؤل وامل في النجاح ... نصفق  لكل بزل وعطاء وندعم كل ماهو جميل ونضرب بيد من حديد لكل من يتهاون ويتلاعب  في الزود عن الشعار
*

----------


## maag ahmed

*                    عصام الحاج مصر عي هيثم نكاية في الهلال ودي تدل علي انو زول مريض ...






                                            وانتظروا المشاكل 

*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*مساكيييييييييين الزووووار 
بعد ما عقدوا .. 
بقوا 66 بث !!!
*

----------


## امير الشامى

* 



























































*

----------


## osa sinnar

*مبروك للصفوه تسجيل الثلاثي 
واتننى لهم التوفيق في القلعة الحمراء 
رغم عدم موافقتي على تسجيل علاء الدين يوسف 
هذا الاعب تبين كرهه الشديد للمريخ وللاداره ولاعبين المريخ 
لم اكن اتمناه في قلعة الصمود وانضال 
*

----------


## tolowss

*بالله .. برضك سنير  ... ياخ نحن سودانيز اون لاين اندفنا عديل كده هناك وحرمنا من التواصل مع كثير من المنابر ...... تولوس
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اليوم كان رقم قياسي 

مشاركات: 564المشاهدات: 14,061
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*تخيلوا معي .. أن ما حدث لهيثم مصطفى في الهليل حدث للعجب وانتقل الملك للهليل !!! (الشر برة وبعيد)
تخيل هذا السيناريو المظلم ثم أسأل نفسك ماذا كان شعوري ؟!
على ذلك يمكنك أخي الصفوي أن تقيس شعور الجلافيط في هذه اللحظات.. أليس في ذلك نصر معنوي (أقله حالياً)؟؟
قلبي معك أخي الزاائـر..
*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tolowss
					

بالله .. برضك سنير  ... ياخ نحن سودانيز اون لاين اندفنا عديل كده هناك وحرمنا من التواصل مع كثير من المنابر ...... تولوس



تولوس 

عرفتك ياخ وانت ماف اثنين منك
لازم تمرق شوية بره عشان الضهب وكدا 
مرحب بيك يا صفوة .. والشباب هنا كلهم لابسين احمر واصفر 
كلنا هنا اخوة نعشق النجم ونهـــوى 

تحياتي
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك  والليلة الجماعة تبكي بس 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الجلافيييييييييييط   شغالين  أتصالات   فى  برنامج   بحث   عن  هدف  وآخر  جرسه  وبكاء
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*




http://sudangateone.com/vbtube_show.php?tubeid=305        خبر انتقال هيثم الي المريخ من قناة الشروق
*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*الرجاء تثبيت البوست يا ادارة
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين البشاري
					

الرجاء تثبيت البوست يا ادارة



​2222222222222222222222222222222
*

----------


## طارق عمرابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين البشاري
					

الرجاء تثبيت البوست يا ادارة




333333333333333333333333333

نعم البوست ده فيهو توثيق للحدث وللممة العجيبة دي !!

ثبتوهو قبل ما ينزل ,, وبكرة الحتة تبقي زي ميدان المولد

صبحية القفلة

*

----------


## المريود

*مرحب بهم رقم اننا لم نكن نود ذلك 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكراً علي هذه اللمه الجميله 
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

شكراً علي هذه اللمه الجميله 



بوجودك يا غالي و شكرا لك
*

----------


## المحترف

*والله بي صراحة المريخ محتاج لصانع العاب وبشدة 
ولاعب في مكانه هيثم حل ممتاز
ولكن هيثم ----------------------------------------------- اخخخخخخخخخ

في النهاية الهلالاب ديل طلعو كلهم بالجد مريخاب ههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------

